# Tradita con ...



## traditateresa (29 Agosto 2013)

l'altro giorno per puro caso , scopro  sul sito wind una sim , da luglio . un tabulato , sim . che non sapevo neanhe esistesse, scopro che si e' fatto un piano tariffario ecc. al che .. penso di tutto , prestiti , di tutto .. notte di m.. , lo chiamo perche' e' al lavoro dopo 3 secondi mi confessa ti ho tradita .. mi faccio spiegare tutto
mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' 50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci
il mattino mi dice che non vuole tornare a casa che non mi merita , avevo paura facesse cazzate , le dico andiamo a fare un giro
mi son fatta raccontare tutto , sono sadica lo so , anche del rapporto , come e' stato , quanto e cosa ha fatto di preciso .. 
pero'' lo amo troppo e dopo aver parlato per 2 ore credo (tra baci e parole) abbiamo fatto l'amore 3 volte 
lui mi dice che e con me che vuole stare, che e' stato un errore , che non deve piu' succedere , credo le solite cose
il problema e' che io lo amo ma sto male tanto tanto male , dentro mi sento panico totale , quando esce penso ora va da lei . vi giuro sto impazzendo ..
in piu' nel tabulato noto che dopo il presunto rapporto lui ha continuato a cercarla lei ma credo non rispondesse perche' non ci sono min di chiamate , poi ha chiamato altre ma lui dice che ha avuto solo 1 rapporto crederle?
sapete cosa mi ha lasciato perplessa che lui la ha ricercata .. che si sia preso una cotta?
lui dice di no , dice che lui la cercava cosi' ma che lei non rispondeva .. 
ora sta sim e' sparita .. credo la abbia cestinata .. io non so cosa fare cosa credere .. ho solo paura , ho un vuoto dentro .. enorme sto malissimo . lo amo ma di questa storia soffro e pago io tutto sto dolore .. 
io da subito ho cercato di capire dove ho sbagliato
nel sesso no . lo cerco sempre .. son presente . x capirci
il fisico .. mi sono lasciata andare molto , non ho giustificazioni ..
lo ho sempre amato piu' della mia vita stessa .ho cercato con lui di capire .. siamo arrivati alla conclusione che forse perche' non lo sa manco lui si sentiva solo ., io mi prendo le mie colpe . tutte le mie 
io non voglio lasciarlo lo amo , ma mi chiedo un uomo che tradisce poi se ti dice ti amo mente??
sono confusa , il mio mondo e' stato distrutto , vorrei andare a picchiare quella donna che mi ha portato via un pezzo del mio cuore
sbaglio?
lo devo lasciare? .. 
aiuto


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> l'altro giorno per puro caso , scopro  sul sito wind una sim , da luglio . un tabulato , sim . che non sapevo neanhe esistesse, scopro che si e' fatto un piano tariffario ecc. al che .. penso di tutto , prestiti , di tutto .. notte di m.. , lo chiamo perche' e' al lavoro dopo 3 secondi mi confessa ti ho tradita .. mi faccio spiegare tutto
> *mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' 50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci*
> il mattino mi dice che non vuole tornare a casa che non mi merita , avevo paura facesse cazzate , le dico andiamo a fare un giro
> mi son fatta raccontare tutto , sono sadica lo so , anche del rapporto , come e' stato , quanto e cosa ha fatto di preciso ..
> ...


Coglione e pure tirchio? Bè, direi di sì.


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> l'altro giorno per puro caso , scopro  sul sito wind una sim , da luglio . un tabulato , sim . che non sapevo neanhe esistesse, scopro che si e' fatto un piano tariffario ecc. al che .. penso di tutto , prestiti , di tutto .. notte di m.. , lo chiamo perche' e' al lavoro dopo 3 secondi mi confessa ti ho tradita .. mi faccio spiegare tutto
> mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' 50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci
> il mattino mi dice che non vuole tornare a casa che non mi merita , avevo paura facesse cazzate , le dico andiamo a fare un giro
> mi son fatta raccontare tutto , sono sadica lo so , anche del rapporto , come e' stato , quanto e cosa ha fatto di preciso ..
> ...


lui ha una sim segreta
risponde ad annunci 
di un giornale locale
non credo nella violenza
ma quello da menare è lui
benvenuta:smile:


----------



## traditateresa (29 Agosto 2013)

tu hai ragione ma lo amo e  provo rabbia , paura , panico 
ho paura di perderlo .. ho paura che risuccede .. ho troppa paura ..
lui mi e' sempre stato vicino , in tanti anni , mi ha sopportato le mie lune e io le sue cazzate il lotto , io a volte x lui mi sento una mamma che deve star attenta che non fa cazzate , ma ora vorrei sentirmi protetta e credo lui non lo possa fare ma il problema e che lo amo ..


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2013)

non ho capito perchè temi che si sia preso una cotta per questa persona, quando dici che ha anche chiamato altre...
tra l'altro ti ha parlato dei 50 euro, che non mi sembrano essere sintomo di innamoramento
è strano anche che la tipa non gli rispondesse più


----------



## traditateresa (29 Agosto 2013)

io ho pensato quello perche' lui dopo il rapporto la ha chiamata anche 5  volte al giorno ma lei non risp infatti nel tabulato risultavano chiamate da 1 o 2 secondi . durata di una segreteria , il n piu' frequente era quello , gli altri compaiono nel tabulato raramente . io credo lei non rispondesse xche'' lavorava .
ma non essendo prostituta . vado a ipotesi
si mi ha parlato che gli ha chiesto delle prestazioni comuni e lei gli ha detto no
che lui gli ha detto sei bella a ti amo es non gli e lo ha detto , ovvio son tutte cose che gli ho chiesto io , non son arrivate di sua spontanea volonta'


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> io ho pensato quello perche' lui dopo il rapporto la ha chiamata anche 5  volte al giorno ma lei non risp infatti nel tabulato risultavano chiamate da 1 o 2 secondi . durata di una segreteria , il n piu' frequente era quello , gli altri compaiono nel tabulato raramente . io credo lei non rispondesse xche'' lavorava .
> ma non essendo prostituta . vado a ipotesi
> si mi ha parlato che gli ha chiesto delle prestazioni comuni e lei gli ha detto no
> che lui gli ha detto sei bella a ti amo es non gli e lo ha detto , ovvio son tutte cose che gli ho chiesto io , non son arrivate di sua spontanea volonta'


Ciao, benvenura. Oddio, dire ti amo dopo aver sganciato 50 euro mi pare un po' fuori luogo. Non ho capito la storia delle prestazioni comuni, ma ho il sospetto che con 50 euro non ci salti fuori granchè.
Ma tu adesso hai paura che lui si sia innamorato della prostituta in questione?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> io ho pensato quello perche' lui dopo il rapporto la ha chiamata anche 5  volte al giorno ma lei non risp infatti nel tabulato risultavano chiamate da 1 o 2 secondi . durata di una segreteria , il n piu' frequente era quello , gli altri compaiono nel tabulato raramente . io credo lei non rispondesse xche'' lavorava .
> ma non essendo prostituta . vado a ipotesi
> si mi ha parlato che gli ha chiesto delle prestazioni comuni e lei gli ha detto no
> che lui gli ha detto sei bella a ti amo es non gli e lo ha detto , ovvio son tutte cose che gli ho chiesto io , non son arrivate di sua spontanea volonta'



Puoi tormentarti per mille motivi, ma non credo che tu possa realisticamente farlo all'idea di una cotta del tuo lui per una prostituta vista una volta.

Secondo me, la richiamava perchè voleva riprovare, o rivivere col pensiero quello già fatto, e preferiva riandare con la stessa piuttosto che con altre. E non per doti speciali, ma perchè, se era la sua prima volta, magari si sarà sentito imbarazzato.

Non credo possa esistere un uomo che dice "ti amo" a una prostituta con cui va per la prima volta. Neanche in Pretty Woman succede.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' *50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla* erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci


Secondo te la cosa grave è il tradimento oppure il fatto che vada a mignotte e (oltre al danno, la beffa...) ti dica una frase del genere?


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2013)

chiamate la neurodeliri


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo possa esistere un uomo che dice "ti amo" a una prostituta con cui va per la prima volta. Neanche in Pretty Woman succede.


Perchè no? Per tirare sul prezzo, si fa eccome. Io ad esempio l'ho detto ad un vigile che mi stava facendo la multa, con tanto di lingua a simulare una fellatio: l'udienza sarà a maggio 2014.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè no? Per tirare sul prezzo, si fa. Io ad esempio l'ho detto ad un vigile che mi stava facendo la multa, con tanto di lingua a simulare una fellatio: l'udienza sarà a maggio 2014.



Appunto. 
Non ti eri preso una cotta sul serio :smile:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



traditateresa ha detto:


> io ho pensato quello perche' lui dopo il rapporto la ha chiamata anche 5  volte al giorno ma lei non risp infatti nel tabulato risultavano chiamate da 1 o 2 secondi . durata di una segreteria , il n piu' frequente era quello , gli altri compaiono nel tabulato raramente . io credo lei non rispondesse xche'' lavorava .
> ma non essendo prostituta . vado a ipotesi
> si mi ha parlato che gli ha chiesto delle prestazioni comuni e lei gli ha detto no
> che lui gli ha detto sei bella a ti amo es non gli e lo ha detto , ovvio son tutte cose che gli ho chiesto io , non son arrivate di sua spontanea volonta'


E si, certi uomini si scelgono certe donne,speculano sulle vostre paure,sulle vostre insicurezze,e voi lì a prendervi corna e a piagnucolare come bimbette in preda al panico perchè vi hanno tolto l'orsacchiotto!Ci chiedei se dovresti lasciarlo?certo che si,stai con uno che va serenamente a mignotte e sa benissimo che sta accanto ad un imbelle che dopo due ore di recita già perdonerà tutto per paura.Lui sa che comunque non succederà nulla,ci vuole poco a capirlo...!


----------



## Flavia (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiamate la neurodeliri



in effetti a rileggere bene....


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2013)

Posso dirti una cosa, se picchiare la tizia ti fa sentire bene fdallo, qui ti diranno che è il tuo lui da picchiare, tutto facile per chi non vive questa cosa nel momento e per la rabbia che ci si porta dentro, poco ma sicuro non si resce sfogare la prorpia rabbia con chi ci ha fatto del male, ma sfogarla con l'altra persona che neppure conosciamo...può essere una liberazione! E' giusto? No, forse non è giusto ma neppure è giusto quello che ci hanno fatto e in questo caso la vedo in questa maniera, in un mondo perfetto ce la prenderemmo con il traditore, non con l'amante, ma in un mondo perfetto non ci sarebbe il tradimento e quindi...non ti preoccupare, fa tutto quello che ti serve per stare bene, sei tu che conti adesso!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa, se picchiare la tizia ti fa sentire bene fdallo, qui ti diranno che è il tuo lui da picchiare, tutto facile per chi non vive questa cosa nel momento e per la rabbia che ci si porta dentro, poco ma sicuro non si resce sfogare la prorpia rabbia con chi ci ha fatto del male, ma sfogarla con l'altra persona che neppure conosciamo...può essere una liberazione! E' giusto? No, forse non è giusto ma neppure è giusto quello che ci hanno fatto e in questo caso la vedo in questa maniera, in un mondo perfetto ce la prenderemmo con il traditore, non con l'amante, ma in un mondo perfetto non ci sarebbe il tradimento e quindi...non ti preoccupare, fa tutto quello che ti serve per stare bene, sei tu che conti adesso!



E' una prostituta Daniele.

Vai a picchiare le prostitute se il tuo uomo va da loro?


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiamate la neurodeliri




e anche la buoncostume... Io mi preoccuperei di fare un bell'esamino del sangue... scusate ma di cosa stiamo parlando qui? 
di un tradimento? o di 50 euro? 
.....


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> l'altro giorno per puro caso , scopro sul sito wind una sim , da luglio . un tabulato , sim . che non sapevo neanhe esistesse, scopro che si e' fatto un piano tariffario ecc. al che .. penso di tutto , prestiti , di tutto .. notte di m.. , lo chiamo perche' e' al lavoro dopo 3 secondi mi confessa ti ho tradita .. mi faccio spiegare tutto
> mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' 50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci
> il mattino mi dice che non vuole tornare a casa che non mi merita , avevo paura facesse cazzate , le dico andiamo a fare un giro
> mi son fatta raccontare tutto , sono sadica lo so , anche del rapporto , come e' stato , quanto e cosa ha fatto di preciso ..
> ...


ciao e benvenuta
leggendo la tua storia, molto triste tra l'altro perchè il tuo lui non ti ha tradita con una donna ma con una prostituta, mi viene da pensare che il tuo uomo è da abbandonare.
ma nel contempo non riesco ad immaginare come tu abbia potuto scopare con lui, dopo che lui è stato assieme a una donna di strada. come hai potuto, come hai fatto?
affermi che è andato assieme ad una, prostituta perchè si sentiva solo? e quando l'ha scaricata dalla macchina come si sentiva? magari con 50 euro in meno, magari sporco per quello che ha fatto, magari ancora più solo......
se lo ha fatto una volta lo potrà rifare, per cui come puoi fidarti di un uomo così?
non mi sento di consigliarti nulla sul da farsi, ovviamente più che picchiare quella donna di strada io personalmente picchierei lui, ma gliele darei di santa ragione


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e anche la buoncostume... Io mi preoccuperei di fare un bell'esamino del sangue... scusate ma di cosa stiamo parlando qui?
> di un tradimento? o di 50 euro?
> .....



Stiamo parlando di un uomo inaffidabile col vizietto del gioco (non dimentichiamoci l'accenno di lei al timore di debiti e alla passione di lui per il gioco del lotto), che ha trovato un nuovo gioco d'azzardo nel quale sperperare gli averi e il benessere di entrambi, vale a dire andare a mignotte.
Lei è riconfermata nel ruolo di mamma che dà tutto e perdona e lui in quello del figlio difficile.
Una bella co-dipendenza, in pratica.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa, se picchiare la tizia ti fa sentire bene fdallo, qui ti diranno che è il tuo lui da picchiare, tutto facile per chi non vive questa cosa nel momento e per la rabbia che ci si porta dentro, poco ma sicuro non si resce sfogare la prorpia rabbia con chi ci ha fatto del male, ma sfogarla con l'altra persona che neppure conosciamo...può essere una liberazione! E' giusto? No, forse non è giusto ma neppure è giusto quello che ci hanno fatto e in questo caso la vedo in questa maniera, in un mondo perfetto ce la prenderemmo con il traditore, non con l'amante, ma in un mondo perfetto non ci sarebbe il tradimento e quindi...non ti preoccupare, fa tutto quello che ti serve per stare bene, sei tu che conti adesso!


perchè andare a picchiare lei quando è lui che ha sbagliato
lei è una prostituta, cosa fai vai a picchiare tutte le prostitute perchè potrebbero essere la causa di un tradimento?
è lui che non ci deve andare
che cosa può dare una prostituta ad un uomo che ci va assieme? credo nulla, nemmeno piacere


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e anche la buoncostume... Io mi preoccuperei di fare un bell'esamino del sangue... scusate ma di cosa stiamo parlando qui?
> di un tradimento? o di 50 euro?
> .....


una delle cose che mi ha lasciato perplessa è stata che lui abbia fatto una nuova sim appositamente. Voglio dire... SE pure ti fai una sim segreta, appositamente per contattare prostitute, e già questo mi dà l'idea di una pratica non occasionale,  dovresti avere almeno cura che il tabulato non arrivi a casa, per dire.
Poi la moglie gli sgama la sim e lui sbraga subito?
E la principale preoccupazione di sua moglie è che lui abbia detto "ti amo" alla signorina durante lo svolgimento della sua professione?
A proposito, si può prefigurare il mobbing, qualora l'avesse fatto? 

Questa storia mi pare un tantinello assurda.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un uomo inaffidabile col vizietto del gioco (non dimentichiamoci l'accenno di lei al timore di debiti e alla passione di lui per il gioco del lotto), che ha trovato un nuovo gioco d'azzardo nel quale sperperare gli averi e il benessere di entrambi, vale a dire andare a mignotte.
> Lei è riconfermata nel ruolo di mamma che dà tutto e perdona e lui in quello del figlio difficile.
> Una bella co-dipendenza, in pratica.



VERO... io conosco fin troppo bene le co-dipendenze.... Forse sono stata un pò secca... ma cacchio, con tutto il rispetto per le ragazze di vita, che alla fine della fiera non hanno colpe... un uomo che va con loro davvero mi disgusta... ma ti prego... 50 euro... e si sentiva solo?... ma santo dio!.... che squallore... quello non si sentiva solo quello voleva solo svuotarsi....e tra l'altro anche con poca spesa... 
lo so che probabilmente dovrei "adeguarmi" al profilo delle persone in questione ed essere lucida e magari cercare di comprendere... ma uno che si fa una scheda parallela per andare a mignotte proprio non lo accetto! e tantomeno una donna che lo ama lo perdona e ha addirittura paura che lui si sia innamorato?? ma santo dio! ribadisco... che vada a fare gli esami del sangue invece di preoccuparsi di lui....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè no? Per tirare sul prezzo, si fa eccome. Io ad esempio l'ho detto ad un vigile che mi stava facendo la multa, con tanto di lingua a simulare una fellatio: l'udienza sarà a maggio 2014.


eh, ma questo fa pensare che tu non baci bene, però.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una delle cose che mi ha lasciato perplessa è stata che lui abbia fatto una nuova sim appositamente. Voglio dire... SE pure ti fai una sim segreta, appositamente per contattare prostitute, e già questo mi dà l'idea di una pratica non occasionale, dovresti avere almeno cura che il tabulato non arrivi a casa, per dire.
> Poi la moglie gli sgama la sim e lui sbraga subito?
> E la principale preoccupazione di sua moglie è che lui abbia detto "ti amo" alla signorina durante lo svolgimento della sua professione?
> A proposito, si può prefigurare il mobbing, qualora l'avesse fatto?
> ...



quoto... ma come dire... da alcune cose si può percepire che forse così assurda non è.a buon intenditor... no?


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> VERO... io conosco fin troppo bene le co-dipendenze.... Forse sono stata un pò secca... ma cacchio, con tutto il rispetto per le ragazze di vita, che alla fine della fiera non hanno colpe... un uomo che va con loro davvero mi disgusta... ma ti prego... 50 euro... e si sentiva solo?... ma santo dio!.... che squallore... quello non si sentiva solo quello voleva solo svuotarsi....e tra l'altro anche con poca spesa...
> lo so che probabilmente dovrei "adeguarmi" al profilo delle persone in questione ed essere lucida e magari cercare di comprendere... ma uno che si fa una scheda parallela per andare a mignotte proprio non lo accetto! e tantomeno una donna che lo ama lo perdona e ha addirittura paura che lui si sia innamorato?? ma santo dio! ribadisco... che vada a fare gli esami del sangue invece di preoccuparsi di lui....



Ho dato a tal punto per scontato che una professionista del sesso abbia preteso l'utilizzo dei profilattici da non pensare nemmeno al rischio di malattie sessualmente trasmesse. Voglio sperare che la nostra nuova utente si sia sincerata di questo aspetto, pur non avendocelo riportato nel suo resoconto. Però mi fiderei più del fatto che l'altra sia una prostituta, e quindi abituata a cautelarsi, che non delle parole di quest'uomo.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quoto... ma come dire... da alcune cose si può percepire che forse così assurda non è.a buon intenditor... no?


anche a me non sembra poi così assurda come storia


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho dato a tal punto per scontato che una professionista del sesso abbia preteso l'utilizzo dei profilattici da non pensare nemmeno al rischio di malattie sessualmente trasmesse. Voglio sperare che la nostra nuova utente si sia sincerata di questo aspetto, pur non avendocelo riportato nel suo resoconto. Però mi fiderei più del fatto che l'altra sia una prostituta, e quindi abituata a cautelarsi, che non delle parole di quest'uomo.





Mmmmm non ne sarai così certa visto il livello del compenso..... non è per standardizzare... se poi pensi che non ha più risposto a telefono.... mah!


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho dato a tal punto per scontato che una professionista del sesso abbia preteso l'utilizzo dei profilattici da non pensare nemmeno al rischio di malattie sessualmente trasmesse. Voglio sperare che la nostra nuova utente si sia sincerata di questo aspetto, pur non avendocelo riportato nel suo resoconto. Però mi fiderei più del fatto che l'altra sia una prostituta, e quindi abituata a cautelarsi, che non delle parole di quest'uomo.


quoto :up:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mmmmm non ne sarai così certa visto il livello del compenso..... non è per standardizzare... se poi pensi che non ha più risposto a telefono.... mah!


proprio per il livello del compenso credo che la prostituta abbia usato il profilattico


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

la cosa strana invece è che lui abbia confessato immediatamente e al telefono di essere andato assieme a una prostituta


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> proprio per il livello del compenso credo che la prostituta abbia usato il profilattico



tu dici?.... guarda giusto ieri parlavo con una persona...(che è in servizio in un ospedale per malattie infettive) che mi raccontava la diffusione di certe malattie da padri a madri di famiglia, proprio perchè i suddetti vanno con certe signorine... che per risparmiare... LAVANO e riarrotolano i preservativi.... 
mi è venuto il disgusto....


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu dici?.... guarda giusto ieri parlavo con una persona...(che è in servizio in un ospedale per malattie infettive) che mi raccontava la diffusione di certe malattie da padri a madri di famiglia, proprio perchè i suddetti vanno con certe signorine... che per risparmiare... LAVANO e riarrotolano i preservativi....
> mi è venuto il disgusto....


ma che schifo
comunque credo che un uomo che va assieme a prostitute noti se il profilattico viene tolto dalla confezione o meno.
almeno quello...


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la cosa strana invece è che lui abbia confessato immediatamente e al telefono di essere andato assieme a una prostituta



se c'è anche un altro problema di dipendenza che ha logorato la persona e il rapporto... forse sentiva il gesto - mi sentivo solo- come meno grave...
Lei si è sentita in colpa... vi rendete conto? al di là di tutto è questo che mi fa pensare ad una co-dipendenza e tra l'altro mi fa venire tanta tristezza... come certe persone siano distruttive per altre..


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma che schifo
> comunque credo che un uomo che va assieme a prostitute noti se il profilattico viene tolto dalla confezione o meno.
> almeno quello...



e speriamo! tant'è.... che .... i contagi aumentano... e lasciamo stare chi non va solo con le donne... 
Abbiate pazienza ma su questo argomento mi  inviperisco!!!!!!


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> se c'è anche un altro problema di dipendenza che ha logorato la persona e il rapporto... forse sentiva il gesto - mi sentivo solo- come meno grave...
> Lei si è sentita in colpa... vi rendete conto? al di là di tutto è questo che mi fa pensare ad una co-dipendenza e tra l'altro mi fa venire tanta tristezza... come certe persone siano distruttive per altre..


lei si sentirà anche in colpa, ma personalmente condanno il gesto, il modo, e con chi è andato


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e speriamo! tant'è.... che .... i contagi aumentano... e lasciamo stare chi non va solo con le donne...
> *Abbiate pazienza ma su questo argomento mi inviperisco*!!!!!!


sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## traditateresa (30 Agosto 2013)

x le malattia , non credo ,  il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami

si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto 
ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore 
io credo ma forse sbaglio che se uno sbaglia le colpe sono di entrambi , io valuto tutto , valuto il ti amo , valuto le parole i gesti .. sono una donna disperata che cerca di capire se l'uomo che ha di fronte la ama davvero
non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo xche'' lo amo troppo, se oggi mi dicesse ho bisogno di un rene io gli e ne darei 2 . x capire quanto lo amo .


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu dici?.... guarda giusto ieri parlavo con una persona...(che è in servizio in un ospedale per malattie infettive) che mi raccontava la diffusione di certe malattie da padri a madri di famiglia, proprio perchè i suddetti vanno con certe signorine... che per risparmiare... LAVANO e riarrotolano i preservativi....
> mi è venuto il disgusto....


Ma se uno è talmente handicappato da andare a mignotte senza portarselo LUI il preservativo tanto si merita. E comunque il termini "signorine" usato così mi sa di maestrina elementare acidella.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> *x le malattia , non credo , il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> *
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


il donatore effettua gli esami del sangue una volta l'anno, per cui non è detto che lui sia stato sottoposto a tali esami


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo , il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...



Bhè già il fatto che sia un donatore mi tranquillizza..... io credo che qui non sia un problema di chi ama e di chi non ama.... se la persona che hai scelto ha delle dipendenze, sarà sempre compulsivo nei confronti di qualcosa.... bisogna vedere se tu sei disposta ad accettare tutto questo... 
chi va con le prostitute non lo fa perchè (a mio parere) non ama più la persona con la quale sta... ci va perchè pensa di poterlo fare e che la cosa non sia un gran problema... se non ami più qualcuno e ti senti solo o cerchi qualcosa di diverso... piuttosto cerchi qualcuno da conoscere... non spendi dei soldi per avere del sesso... Io credo, ma forse sono io limitata...


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> *Bhè già il fatto che sia un donatore mi tranquillizza*..... io credo che qui non sia un problema di chi ama e di chi non ama.... se la persona che hai scelto ha delle dipendenze, sarà sempre compulsivo nei confronti di qualcosa.... bisogna vedere se tu sei disposta ad accettare tutto questo...
> chi va con le prostitute non lo fa perchè (a mio parere) non ama più la persona con la quale sta... ci va perchè pensa di poterlo fare e che la cosa non sia un gran problema... se non ami più qualcuno e ti senti solo o cerchi qualcosa di diverso... piuttosto cerchi qualcuno da conoscere... non spendi dei soldi per avere del sesso... Io credo, ma forse sono io limitata...


a me no


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se uno è talmente handicappato da andare a mignotte senza portarselo LUI il preservativo tanto si merita. E comunque il termini "signorine" usato così mi sa di maestrina elementare acidella.




e joey, che dovevo scrivere? zoccole?... lo trovavo offensivo nei loro confronti perchè alla fine loro fanno il loro mestiere.... e bon... ..prostitute non mi piace...

era solo una questione di termini ... 

maestrina... non tanto...acidella su questo argomento assolutamente si!


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo ,  il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


Lui ti ama?tu ti ami?ami troppo un uomo che non ti ama?ma sai cos'è la dignità?l'amor proprio?sei destinata a farti male....


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a me no



solo perchè è iper controllato.... mi disgusta ancor di più il gesto, ma prima di farti donare il sangue ti ribaltano come un calzino tutte le volte...vero che.. ci vogliono 6 mesi prima che l'hiv venga fuori.. ma è vero anche che tu non vai a donare il sangue tutti i mesi...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta
> leggendo la tua storia, molto triste tra l'altro perchè il tuo *lui non ti ha tradita con una donna ma con una prostituta*, mi viene da pensare che il tuo uomo è da abbandonare.
> ma nel contempo non riesco ad immaginare come tu abbia potuto scopare con lui, dopo che lui è stato assieme a una donna di strada. come hai potuto, come hai fatto?
> affermi che è andato assieme ad una, prostituta perchè si sentiva solo? e quando l'ha scaricata dalla macchina come si sentiva? magari con 50 euro in meno, magari sporco per quello che ha fatto, magari ancora più solo......
> ...



Il resto è condivisibile.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un uomo inaffidabile col vizietto del gioco (non dimentichiamoci l'accenno di lei al timore di debiti e alla passione di lui per il gioco del lotto), che ha trovato un nuovo gioco d'azzardo nel quale sperperare gli averi e il benessere di entrambi, vale a dire andare a mignotte.
> Lei è riconfermata nel ruolo di mamma che dà tutto e perdona e lui in quello del figlio difficile.
> Una bella co-dipendenza, in pratica.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e joey, che dovevo scrivere? zoccole?... lo trovavo offensivo nei loro confronti perchè alla fine loro fanno il loro mestiere.... e bon... ..prostitute non mi piace...
> 
> era solo una questione di termini ...
> 
> maestrina... non tanto...acidella su questo argomento assolutamente si!


Zoccole, mignotte, come no. Meglio di signorine a presa di culo, sicuramente. Poi vabbè, acidella sull'argomento sicuramente sì e allora di che parliamo? Comunque queste che lavavano i preservativi erano cinesi.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> solo perchè è iper controllato.... mi disgusta ancor di più il gesto, ma prima di farti donare il sangue ti ribaltano come un calzino tutte le volte...vero che.. ci vogliono 6 mesi prima che l'hiv venga fuori.. ma è vero anche che tu non vai a donare il sangue tutti i mesi...


vedi che io sono un donatore e come donatore, vengo sottoposto ad analisi del sangue 1 volta l'anno, per cui questo iper controllo che dici tu, personalmente non lo vedo


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il resto è condivisibile.


intendevo con una normale persona, scusa se non sono stato chiaro


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che io sono un donatore e come donatore, vengo sottoposto ad analisi del sangue 1 volta l'anno, per cui questo iper controllo che dici tu, personalmente non lo vedo



uh cazzo.... io la sapevo diversa...:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho dato a tal punto per scontato che una professionista del sesso abbia preteso l'utilizzo dei profilattici da non pensare nemmeno al rischio di malattie sessualmente trasmesse. Voglio sperare che la nostra nuova utente si sia sincerata di questo aspetto, pur non avendocelo riportato nel suo resoconto. Però mi fiderei più del fatto che l'altra sia una prostituta, e quindi abituata a cautelarsi, che non delle parole di quest'uomo.


A volte fanno 2 prezzi diversi, con e senza. Fanno storia anche famose intercettazioni telefoniche.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zoccole, mignotte, come no. Meglio di signorine a presa di culo, sicuramente. Poi vabbè, acidella sull'argomento sicuramente sì e allora di che parliamo? Comunque queste che lavavano i preservativi erano cinesi.


tu l'hai letta come una presa per il culo..da parte mia non c'era quell'intento... acidella nei termini in cui non riesco ad essere tanto leggera verso questo argomento.... 
Come mai sai che erano cinesi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo ,  il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


Due non si può Però capisco. L'avevo pensato anch'io. Questo dimostra a volte quanto poco consideriamo noi stesse e il nostro valore e la nostra salute per altri che a noi danno poco valore e della propria e nostra salute poco si curano. Per AIDS c'è un periodo finestra di sei mesi, per altre malattie non so.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu l'hai letta come una presa per il culo..da parte mia non c'era quell'intento... acidella nei termini in cui non riesco ad essere tanto leggera verso questo argomento....
> Come mai sai che erano cinesi?


Perchè l'ho letto sul giornale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo , il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


se fossi in te li farei pure io gli esami. E comunque la finestra è di 40 giorni, se non sbaglio.
Per quanto riguarda il ragionare: si deve sempre usare esclusivamente il cervello. Il cuore è un muscolo, pompa sangue e riga. Per dirti: se lui ti dicesse che ha bisogno di un rene e tu gliene dessi 2 faresti due cazzate: la prima a privarti della vita, la seconda a farlo senza che ce ne sia bisogno.
Comunque... ave atque vale.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> intendevo con una normale persona, scusa se non sono stato chiaro


Dal resto si capiva. Però suonava proprio male male. In effetti però non è detto che si trattasse di donna.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A volte fanno 2 prezzi diversi, con e senza. Fanno storia anche famose intercettazioni telefoniche.


sei preparata in materia


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal resto si capiva. Però suonava proprio male male. In effetti però non è detto che si trattasse di donna.


vedi, a volte si scrive di getto e non si ha sempre la capacità di essere chiari


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> solo perchè è iper controllato.... mi disgusta ancor di più il gesto, ma prima di farti donare il sangue ti ribaltano come un calzino tutte le volte...vero che.. ci vogliono 6 mesi prima che l'hiv venga fuori.. ma è vero anche che tu non vai a donare il sangue tutti i mesi...


non è che la domanda: "ha avuto comportamenti a rischio?" te la fanno per fare conversazione... tra l'altro non c'è solo l'HIV che si può portare a casa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei preparata in materia


Credo che oramai in Italia lo siamo tutti.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che oramai in Italia lo siamo tutti.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due non si può Però capisco. L'avevo pensato anch'io. Questo dimostra a volte quanto poco consideriamo noi stesse e il nostro valore e la nostra salute per altri che a noi danno poco valore e della propria e nostra salute poco si curano. Per AIDS c'è un periodo finestra di sei mesi, per altre malattie non so.



Vero. Purtroppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo ,  il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


Dice Diletta, un'utonta che di mignotte e mariti puttanieri ne sa a pacchi, che se te la prendi per così poco (e magari ci soffri pure) sei fuori di zucca.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Ciao*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che oramai in Italia lo siamo tutti.


Intanto ben tornata!Poi io non sono affatto preparato,e mi vanto di non essere mai andato con una puttana"vera"


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dice Diletta, un'utonta che di mignotte e mariti puttanieri ne sa a pacchi, che se te la prendi per così poco (e magari ci soffri pure) sei fuori di zucca.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ho sputato quasi sullo schermo! scemo! scusa ...


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*vabbè*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dice Diletta, un'utonta che di mignotte e mariti puttanieri ne sa a pacchi, che se te la prendi per così poco (e magari ci soffri pure) sei fuori di zucca.


Vabbè diletta non fa testo,uno di questi giorni finirà pure sui giornali...!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dice Diletta, un'utonta che di mignotte e mariti puttanieri ne sa a pacchi, che se te la prendi per così poco (e magari ci soffri pure) sei fuori di zucca.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ben tornata!Poi io non sono affatto preparato,e mi vanto di non essere mai andato con una puttana"vera"


Che sottigliezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ben tornata!Poi io non sono affatto preparato,e mi vanto di non essere mai andato con una puttana"vera"


ma il telegiornale ogni tanto lo ascolti, no? Cioè, neanche io vado a prostitute... ma registrazioni telefoniche tra queste e certi mezzadri me le sono sentite mentre ero a cena, per dire
Grazie per il bentornata. Hai ricominciato a giocare?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ben tornata!Poi io non sono affatto preparato,e mi vanto di non essere mai andato con una puttana"vera"



amico ma capisco bene??il tipo ha comprato sim,per chiamare le troie mercenarie???e poi ..cosa si e'...innamorato???
dimmi che ho capito male.perche'gia l'idea di pagare,quando e'pieno di signore insoddisfatte gratis,e'ripugnante...ma addirittura''innamorarsi''.....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma capisco bene??il tipo ha comprato sim,per chiamare le troie mercenarie???e poi ..cosa si e'...innamorato???
> *dimmi che ho capito male.perche'gia l'idea di pagare*,quando e'pieno di signore insoddisfatte gratis,*e'ripugnante.*..ma addirittura''innamorarsi''.....


Sai che la trovava ripugnante pure lui, dopotutto? Pare abbia detto alla moglie che cinquanta cucuzze per combinare poco o nulla sono troppe.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma capisco bene??il tipo ha comprato sim,per chiamare le troie mercenarie???e poi ..cosa si e'...innamorato???
> dimmi che ho capito male.perche'gia l'idea di pagare,quando e'pieno di signore insoddisfatte gratis,e'ripugnante...ma addirittura''innamorarsi''.....



Ciao Lothar

solo per capire ... perché ripugnante? 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma capisco bene??il tipo ha comprato sim,per chiamare le troie mercenarie???e poi ..cosa si e'...innamorato???
> dimmi che ho capito male.perche'gia l'idea di pagare,quando e'pieno di signore insoddisfatte gratis,e'ripugnante...ma addirittura''innamorarsi''.....



Lotharino....  l'ultima parte non corrisponde al reale... che lui si sia innamorato.. è la paura di lei...


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Ciao*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il telegiornale ogni tanto lo ascolti, no? Cioè, neanche io vado a prostitute... ma registrazioni telefoniche tra queste e certi mezzadri me le sono sentite mentre ero a cena, per dire
> Grazie per il bentornata. Hai ricominciato a giocare?


Non ho mai smesso,sono passato al calcetto perchè ad agosto le persone partono,da venerdi prossimo riparto a 8!


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che io sono un donatore e come donatore, vengo sottoposto ad analisi del sangue 1 volta l'anno, per cui questo iper controllo che dici tu, personalmente non lo vedo



Gas, non voglio fare il professorino, non so tu dove vada a donare il sangue ma, successivamente ad OGNI donazione (90 gg. tra una donazione e l'altra per uomini e qualcosa di più per le donne), ti viene spedito a casa l'esito degli esami con i valori chiamiamoli "principali" e tra questi, visto l'importanza della donazione e sopratutto del fatto che quel sangue verrà trasfuso su altra persona, c'è SEMPRE anche indicato l'esito dell'HIV, EPATITE (A B C).

Fonte: Lo dice la normativa a riguardo. Sono donatore da 14 anni.

P.S Non prenderla come una cazziata, era solo una puntualizzazione.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che sottigliezza


Si,non mi è mai piaciuto andare con una troia con l'idea di andare con una donna,mi è sempre piaciuto andare con una donna e farla sentire troia.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

@calipso..........allora torda pure la moglie...nn ci si innamora manco dell0amante..figurati na troia

@sienne........ripugnante.perche'...ieri a Bologna la Polizia ha arrestato troia rumena,lo faceva senza guanto.piccolo particolare...affetta da Hiv....e si faceva pure pagare un sovraprezzo,penso a quei porci..che ora sono  infettati...il Gip la incrimina per tentato omicidio mi pare.

@Joey........consigliamoli le escorti di lusso no??con 200-300 eurini da spende re allora


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> x le malattia , non credo ,  il mese dopo e' finito in ospedale e ha fatto tutti gli esami , poi e' donatore quindi li fa sempre tutti gli esami
> 
> si scusate se ho scritto in modo scorretto
> ma io credo quando si ama qualcuno non ragioni piu' con la testa ,ma con il cuore
> ...


è questo il problema.  lui sa di avere un tale ascendente su di te che anche se ti passasse lo scolo tu troveresti il modo di giustificarlo.

invece devi metterti in testa che uno che si fa una SIM per andare con delle zoccole da marciapiede e pure di quelle scadenti dovrebbe indignarti come donna forse anche di più che se avesse perso la testa per un'altra.

chè lì almeno potremmo tentare di discutere di sentimenti.     qui c'è la miseria umana di uno che non sa più come svuotarsi il sacchettino scrotale.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Gas, non voglio fare il professorino, non so tu dove vada a donare il sangue ma, successivamente ad OGNI donazione (90 gg. tra una donazione e l'altra per uomini e qualcosa di più per le donne), ti viene spedito a casa l'esito degli esami con i valori chiamiamoli "principali" e tra questi, visto l'importanza della donazione e sopratutto del fatto che quel sangue verrà trasfuso su altra persona, c'è SEMPRE anche indicato l'esito dell'HIV, EPATITE (A B C).
> 
> Fonte: Lo dice la normativa a riguardo. Sono donatore da 14 anni.
> 
> P.S Non prenderla come una cazziata, era solo una puntualizzazione.




ahhh ma allora vedi che non ho scritto proprio na cazzata.... mi pareva strano.... !... questo mi conforta... (nel caso di bisogno di trasfusione...io non posso donare  )


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non mi è mai piaciuto andare con una troia con l'idea di andare con una donna,mi è sempre piaciuto andare con una donna e farla sentire troia.


Ciao Oscuro,

cosa significa esattamente?

la pagavi? la trattavi in un certo modo?

cosa significa, farla sentire "troia" ... 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @calipso..........allora torda pure la moglie...nn ci si innamora manco dell0amante..figurati na troia
> 
> @sienne........ripugnante.perche'...ieri a Bologna la Polizia ha arrestato troia rumena,lo faceva senza guanto.piccolo particolare...affetta da Hiv....e si faceva pure pagare un sovraprezzo,penso a quei porci..che ora sono infettati...il Gip la incrimina per tentato omicidio mi pare.
> 
> *@Joey........consigliamoli le escorti di lusso no??con 200-300 eurini da spende re allora*


*


*ECCO! MEGLIO...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ahhh ma allora vedi che non ho scritto proprio na cazzata.... mi pareva strano.... !... questo mi conforta... (nel caso di bisogno di trasfusione...*io non posso donare*  )


Giaci esangue da qualche parte?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è questo il problema. lui sa di avere un tale ascendente su di te che anche se ti passasse lo scolo tu troveresti il modo di giustificarlo.
> 
> *invece devi metterti in testa che uno che si fa una SIM per andare con delle zoccole da marciapiede e pure di quelle scadenti dovrebbe indignarti come donna forse anche di più che se avesse perso la testa per un'altra.
> 
> *chè lì almeno potremmo tentare di discutere di sentimenti. qui c'è la miseria umana di uno che non sa più come svuotarsi il sacchettino scrotale.



:up::up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> cosa significa esattamente?
> 
> ...


Assecondavo certe loro predisposizioni trattandole da troie,con il dovuto rispetto.


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è questo il problema.  lui sa di avere un tale ascendente su di te che anche se ti passasse lo scolo tu troveresti il modo di giustificarlo.
> 
> *invece devi metterti in testa che uno che si fa una SIM per andare con delle zoccole da marciapiede e pure di quelle scadenti dovrebbe indignarti come donna forse anche di più che se avesse perso la testa per un'altra.*
> 
> chè lì almeno potremmo tentare di discutere di sentimenti.     qui c'è la miseria umana di uno che non sa più come svuotarsi il sacchettino scrotale.



:up::up:


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giaci esangue da qualche parte?





AHAHAHAHH..... No.... peso troppo scarso... almeno così mi dissero qualche tempo fa...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up:


Farfy, lo so che ti vuoi bene a Perplesso (che già dal nick è una garanzia - NON PICCHIARMI!), ma uno alle zoccole da marciapiede non è che gli telefona, come dire.


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHH..... No.... peso troppo scarso... almeno così mi dissero qualche tempo fa...


Probabile, il peso minimo per le donne è 50 Kg.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assecondavo certe loro predisposizioni trattandole da troie,con il dovuto rispetto.



sempre con il dovuto rispetto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e poi scusa... non siete voi uomini che adorate che le vostre donne facciano le troie a letto e poi siano le regine del focolare...? 
cosa che tra l'altro io non trovo nè strana nè sbagliata anzi! 

a parer mio è uno dei segreti per tenersi un uomo....


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, lo so che ti vuoi bene a Perplesso (che già dal nick è una garanzia - NON PICCHIARMI!), *ma uno alle zoccole da marciapiede non è che gli telefona*, come dire.



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assecondavo certe loro predisposizioni trattandole da troie,con il dovuto rispetto.


Ciao Oscuro,

non ti sei spiegato ... 

assecondare certe predisposizioni ... mah, 
non le abbiamo un po' tutti? chi più di lì, chi più di là?

e appunto, "trattandole da troie" ... cosa intendi, non lo spieghi. 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Probabile, il peso minimo per le donne è 50 Kg.


esatto! io sono sotto...


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, lo so che ti vuoi bene a Perplesso (che già dal nick è una garanzia - NON PICCHIARMI!), ma uno alle zoccole da marciapiede non è che gli telefona, come dire.


6 inquietantemente informato sul punto.    però la nostra nuova amica ha espressamente scritto che luilì leggeva gli annunci sul giornale e/o internet....quindi ci sta che telefonasse anche


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> sempre con il dovuto rispetto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e poi scusa... non siete voi uomini che adorate che le vostre donne facciano le troie a letto e poi siano le regine del focolare...?
> cosa che tra l'altro io non trovo nè strana nè sbagliata anzi!
> 
> a parer mio è uno dei segreti per tenersi un uomo....


Ma si dai,e infondo vale lo stesso per voi.Vi piace l'uomo rassicurante,ma anche lo stronzo che vi prende a schiaffi con il pisello.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> esatto! io sono sotto...


Ma sto forum è diventato il raduno dei mucchietti d'ossa pseudo femminei?


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Seinne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> non ti sei spiegato ...
> 
> ...


Trattandole come oggetti,per sublimare le mie luride e voluttuose voglie recondite.Sono stato chiaro?vuoi i particolari?:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai,e infondo vale lo stesso per voi.Vi piace l'uomo rassicurante,ma anche lo stronzo che vi prende a schiaffi con il pisello.




mmmm.. allora proprio letteralmente a schiaffi con il pisello non molto ....però si! a me piace che a letto l'uomo faccia l'uomo come si deve.... (senza scadere nella violenza o nella volgarità eccessive!).... 

il mio ex amante in questo era insuperabile!!! mamma mia ..... scusate la digressione ma lui si che mi faceva sentire donna !desiderata e voluta!


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ammesso e non concesso ... 

che differenza vi è ... non lo capisco.
sesso è sesso ... 
poi c'è a chi piace più una cosa, a chi un'altra ...
ma gira e rigira ... lì stiamo. 

se poi s'intendo pratiche "specifiche" ... oh, 
infatti ... non vengono chiamati sesso, anche 
se avvengono all'interno del gioco ... 

cioè ... senza mezzi termini, cosa intendete ... 
me lo chiedo ogni volta che leggo certe affermazioni. 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto forum è diventato il raduno dei mucchietti d'ossa pseudo femminei?


scolta... io son tutto meno che un mucchietto d'ossa!!!!


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto forum è diventato il raduno dei mucchietti d'ossa pseudo femminei?



fai male il calcolo. chiedi l'altezza ... 
poi ... ammesso e non concesso ... 
devi scoprire allora il fascino di rosicchiare ...


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Calipso ha detto:


> mmmm.. allora proprio letteralmente a schiaffi con il pisello non molto ....però si! a me piace che a letto l'uomo faccia l'uomo come si deve.... (senza scadere nella violenza o nella volgarità eccessive!)....
> 
> il mio ex amante in questo era insuperabile!!! mamma mia ..... scusate la digressione ma lui si che mi faceva sentire donna !desiderata e voluta!


Ci sono anche donne che adorano soffrire,ed in questo sono insuperabile.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto forum è diventato il raduno dei mucchietti d'ossa pseudo femminei?


dipende....se Calipso non supera i 170 cm,non è affatto detto che sia scheletrica,pur essendo così leggera


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ben tornata!Poi io non sono affatto preparato,e mi vanto di non essere mai andato con una puttana"vera"





lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma capisco bene??il tipo ha comprato sim,per chiamare le troie mercenarie???e poi ..cosa si e'...innamorato???
> dimmi che ho capito male.perche'gia l'idea di pagare,quando e'pieno di signore insoddisfatte gratis,e'ripugnante...ma addirittura''innamorarsi''.....


Certe riflessioni maschili dovrebbero farci riflettere.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che adorano soffrire,ed in questo sono insuperabile.


ecco... a me già faceva soffrire psicologicamente... mi ci mancava anche il fisicamente... in quel caso.... altro che sofferenza...!!!


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende....se Calipso non supera i 170 cm,non è affatto detto che sia scheletrica,pur essendo così leggera


:up:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Gas, non voglio fare il professorino, non so tu dove vada a donare il sangue ma, successivamente ad OGNI donazione (90 gg. tra una donazione e l'altra per uomini e qualcosa di più per le donne), ti viene spedito a casa l'esito degli esami con i valori chiamiamoli "principali" e tra questi, visto l'importanza della donazione e sopratutto del fatto che quel sangue verrà trasfuso su altra persona, c'è SEMPRE anche indicato l'esito dell'HIV, EPATITE (A B C).
> 
> Fonte: Lo dice la normativa a riguardo. Sono donatore da 14 anni.
> 
> P.S Non prenderla come una cazziata, era solo una puntualizzazione.


non so dove vada a donare tu il sangue
io vado all'AVIS e mi vengono spedite da circa 20 anni, le analisi a casa 1 volta l'anno
sarà che di me si fidano?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, lo so che ti vuoi bene a Perplesso (che già dal nick è una garanzia - NON PICCHIARMI!), ma uno alle zoccole da marciapiede non è che gli telefona, come dire.



Molto:inlove:
Quotavo il discorso sulla dignità di donna


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certe riflessioni maschili dovrebbero farci riflettere.


Prego esplicità il motivo della tua riflessione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHH..... No.... peso troppo scarso... almeno così mi dissero qualche tempo fa...


sotto i 50 chili non si può, o almeno non si poteva, io non ho potuto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è questo il problema.  lui sa di avere un tale ascendente su di te che anche se ti passasse lo scolo tu troveresti il modo di giustificarlo.
> 
> invece devi metterti in testa che uno che si fa una SIM per andare con delle zoccole da marciapiede e pure di quelle scadenti dovrebbe indignarti come donna forse anche di più che se avesse perso la testa per un'altra.
> 
> chè lì almeno potremmo tentare di discutere di sentimenti.     qui c'è la miseria umana di uno che non sa più come svuotarsi il sacchettino scrotale.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto forum è diventato il raduno dei mucchietti d'ossa pseudo femminei?


Finchè ci sono io no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> ecco... a me già faceva soffrire psicologicamente... mi ci mancava anche il fisicamente... in quel caso.... altro che sofferenza...!!!


Preferisco il contrario.Farle stare bene emotivamente e farle soffrire.....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmmm.. allora proprio letteralmente a schiaffi con il pisello non molto ....però si! a me piace che a letto l'uomo faccia l'uomo come si deve.... (senza scadere nella violenza o nella volgarità eccessive!)....
> 
> il mio ex amante in questo era insuperabile!!! mamma mia ..... scusate la digressione ma lui si che mi faceva sentire donna !desiderata e voluta!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up:


Ma dai....non essere timida tu....


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sotto i 50 chili non si può, o almeno non si poteva, io non ho potuto.


essendo un ottima cuoca ti facevo con qualche chiletto in più :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> essendo un ottima cuoca ti facevo con qualche chiletto in più :mrgreen:


Ma quando hai un bel culo che ti frega del peso o no?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego esplicità il motivo della tua riflessione....


Si evince che molte donne (tutte) sono considerate prostitute e che non sempre le prostitute sono considerate donne.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco il contrario.Farle stare bene emotivamente e farle soffrire.....


io so che tu sai........


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando hai un bel culo che ti frega del peso o no?





:up::up::up::up: BASTA con sto controllo del peso! Una donna è bella quando è armoniosa... quando la abbracci e senti il suo calore... quando fai l'amore con lei e non hai paura di romperla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> essendo un ottima cuoca ti facevo con qualche chiletto in più :mrgreen:


avevo un metabolismo da fare invidia a un giaguaro. Adesso si è un po' rallentato... ma resto sotto i 50 con pochissimo sforzo.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando hai un bel culo che ti frega del peso o no?


hai ragione, un bel culo è sempre un bel culo
il peso non era relativo al culo ma al fatto che è un ottima cuoca :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si evince che molte donne (tutte) sono considerate prostitute e che non sempre le prostitute sono considerate donne.


Dove avrei scritto questo?fammelo leggere,io ho scritto che c'è una zoccola in ogni donna,non che tutte le donne sono zoccole,eppure sono anni che mi leggi.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: BASTA con sto controllo del peso! Una donna è bella quando è armoniosa... quando la abbracci e senti il suo calore... quando fai l'amore con lei e non hai paura di romperla!


Felina e con un culo famelico...!


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: BASTA con sto controllo del peso! Una donna è bella quando è armoniosa... quando la abbracci e senti il suo calore... quando fai l'amore con lei e non hai paura di romperla!


:up:  :up:  :up:  :up:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> essendo un ottima cuoca ti facevo con qualche chiletto in più :mrgreen:


a magnare io e Conte non scherziamo....Sbri ha mangiato le stesse cose.Eppure vedessi che fisico.....miao!


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: BASTA con sto controllo del peso! Una donna è bella quando è armoniosa... quando la abbracci e senti il suo calore... quando fai l'amore con lei e non hai paura di romperla!


Anche romperla ha il suo gusto...!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> solo perchè è iper controllato.... mi disgusta ancor di più il gesto, ma prima di farti donare il sangue ti ribaltano come un calzino tutte le volte...vero che.. ci vogliono 6 mesi prima che l'hiv venga fuori.. ma è vero anche che tu non vai a donare il sangue tutti i mesi...



Donatrice.

Non è vero che ti ribaltano ogni volta...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Ho donato anch'io.
Ogni 6 mesi
Il test con HIV e Epatite una volta all'anno
Se dichiari di avere avuto comportamento a rischio (sessuali o tatuaggi e similari) non ti fanno donare


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

come è andata l'interviu?





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Donatrice.
> 
> Non è vero che ti ribaltano ogni volta...


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a magnare io e Conte non scherziamo....Sbri ha mangiato le stesse cose.Eppure vedessi che fisico.....miao!


in effetti mi manca ma lei sta in tana :rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho donato anch'io.
> Ogni 6 mesi
> Il test con HIV e Epatite una volta all'anno
> Se dichiari di avere avuto comportamento a rischio (sessuali o tatuaggi e similari) non ti fanno donare


ohhhhhh
meno male, mi pareva di essere il solo ad affermarlo


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come è andata l'interviu?



tra mezz'ora.

sto scegliendo la camicia da mettermi, sto decidendo se truccarmi non credo) e sto rilassando il cervello leggendo qui quando ci passo davanti tra salotto e bagno.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> tra mezz'ora.
> 
> sto scegliendo la camicia da mettermi, sto decidendo se truccarmi non credo) e sto rilassando il cervello leggendo qui quando ci passo davanti tra salotto e bagno.


Ora sigaretta in atteggiamento zen, e poi chiudo tutto il resto e mi concentro sull'argomento.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> tra mezz'ora.
> 
> sto scegliendo la camicia da mettermi, sto decidendo se truccarmi non credo) e sto rilassando il cervello leggendo qui quando ci passo davanti tra salotto e bagno.



Ciao

toi-toi-toi ... 

abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove avrei scritto questo?fammelo leggere,io ho scritto che c'è una zoccola in ogni donna,non che tutte le donne sono zoccole,eppure sono anni che mi leggi.....


Sfumature.
Ti ho quotato con Lothar (molto diverso da te) perché c'è comunque un'idea di sesso che si sfiora, gli opposti a volte si sfiorano.

P.S. Che palle!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

sarà un successone...cerca di svenire dopo e con discrezione





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora sigaretta in atteggiamento zen, e poi chiudo tutto il resto e mi concentro sull'argomento.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà un successone...cerca di svenire dopo e con discrezione


Suggerisco una mentina. Se l'intervistatore non è fumatore può essere disturbato dall'odore di fumo.
Truccati, un po', l'essenziale


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora sigaretta in atteggiamento zen, e poi chiudo tutto il resto e mi concentro sull'argomento.


Forza Nau, siamo con te!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suggerisco una mentina. Se l'intervistatore non è fumatore può essere disturbato dall'odore di fumo.



Grazie, hai ragione, ma tanto è via Skype.
Sto cercando lo "sfondo" migliore per mettermi. Mi sa che non ce ne sono... 

Scope e spazzoloni appoggiati al muro stonano tanto?


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sfumature.
> Ti ho quotato con Lothar (molto diverso da te) perché c'è comunque un'idea di sesso che si sfiora, gli opposti a volte si sfiorano.
> 
> P.S. Che palle!


Sei l'unica donna che ha pensato una cosa simile,strano vero?per il resto preferisco non replicare,altro palle.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, hai ragione, ma tanto è via Skype.
> Sto cercando lo "sfondo" migliore per mettermi. Mi sa che non ce ne sono...
> 
> Scope e spazzoloni appoggiati al muro stonano tanto?


Una libreria?


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, hai ragione, ma tanto è via Skype.
> Sto cercando lo "sfondo" migliore per mettermi. Mi sa che non ce ne sono...
> 
> Scope e spazzoloni appoggiati al muro stonano tanto?


la scopa magari no :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà un successone...cerca di svenire dopo e con discrezione



Inutile svenire... non ci sono omacci in kilt che mi possano sventagliare...

E poi devo andare a recuperare mia figlia (sana e salva da amichetta)


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forza Nau, siamo con te!



Grazie!

Non conto tanto sul lavoro, ma spero che l'intervista mi dia un poco di soddisfazione in me stessa.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inutile svenire... non ci sono *omacci in kilt che mi possano sventagliare*...
> 
> E poi devo andare a recuperare mia figlia (sana e salva da amichetta)


il pennacchio a volte non sventola :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una libreria?



ottima idea, ma qua dove sto non è molto praticabile.
ora vedo.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Non conto tanto sul lavoro, ma spero che l'intervista mi dia un poco di soddisfazione in me stessa.



per qualsiasi cosa sia In bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inutile svenire... non ci sono omacci in kilt che mi possano sventagliare...
> 
> E poi devo andare a recuperare mia figlia (sana e salva da amichetta)


fai attenzione ad essere ben illuminata , sparati una luce in faccia come la d'urso


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

*Scusate....*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho donato anch'io.
> Ogni 6 mesi
> Il test con HIV e Epatite una volta all'anno
> Se dichiari di avere avuto comportamento a rischio (sessuali o tatuaggi e similari) non ti fanno donare


Scusate....ma dove andate a donare??? E' impensabile che ti facciono i test HIV, EPATITE una volta all'anno, cosa significa che sei a rischio solo in determinati periodi?? Quei due esami si fanno SEMPRE, ogni donazione e di conseguenza ogni trasfusione può essere a rischio.

Vi copio incollo passo normativa perchè mi sembra abbiate un pò le idee confuse:

*Per ogni unità raccolta*, sia essa di sangue intero, plasma o piastrine o altri emocomponenti, vengono effettuati *accertamenti di laboratorio*, atti a valutarne l'idoneità a essere trasfusa, e precisamente: 

Emocromo completo per lo studio di globuli rossi, globuli bianchi e piastrine
Transaminasi ALT (per lo studio del fegato)
Sierodiagnosi per la lue o sifilide
HIV Ab 1-2 (per l'AIDS)

HBs Ag (per l'epatite B)
HCV Ab e ricerca di costituenti virali dell'HCV (per l'epatite C)
Controlli e determinazione del gruppo sanguigno e del fattore Rh
 Secondo le normative vigenti in campo trasfusionale infatti, nessuna  unità può essere distribuita se non è stata prima testata per le  evidenziabili malattie virali a oggi trasmissibili. *Il donatore periodico*, oltre agli esami sopra riportati, *ogni anno deve essere sottoposto ai seguenti esami*: *creatininemia, glicemia, proteinemia, sideremia, colesterolemia, trigliceridemia, ferritinemia.*


Fonte:

http://www.avis.it/come-donare/15/   andate al foglio SICUREZZA TEST


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Non conto tanto sul lavoro, ma spero che l'intervista mi dia un poco di soddisfazione in me stessa.


l'avrai praparata bene, quindi niente paura. andrà benissssimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ohhhhhh
> meno male, mi pareva di essere il solo ad affermarlo


Leggi sopra.....


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

fai la prova microfono ,soffiati il naso, colpi di tosse , gargarismi, sputacchi...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

merda, merda, merda!


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusate....ma dove andate a donare??? E' impensabile che ti facciono i test HIV, EPATITE una volta all'anno, cosa significa che sei a rischio solo in determinati periodi?? Quei due esami si fanno SEMPRE, ogni donazione e di conseguenza ogni trasfusione può essere a rischio.
> 
> Vi copio incollo passo normativa perchè mi sembra abbiate un pò le idee confuse:
> 
> ...


vengono fatti i controlli di laboratorio, ma non vengono inviate a casa, per cui l'autrice del 3d non può venirne a conoscenza


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusate....ma dove andate a donare??? E' impensabile che ti facciono i test HIV, EPATITE una volta all'anno, cosa significa che sei a rischio solo in determinati periodi?? Quei due esami si fanno SEMPRE, ogni donazione e di conseguenza ogni trasfusione può essere a rischio.
> 
> Vi copio incollo passo normativa perchè mi sembra abbiate un pò le idee confuse:
> 
> ...


In ospedale direttamente ho donato. Ti parlo di qualche anno fa


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

mia figlia ha donato mesi fa con altri studenti e le sono arrivate subito le analisi


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vengono fatti i controlli di laboratorio, *ma non vengono inviate a casa*, per cui l'autrice del 3d non può venirne a conoscenza


quando va tutto bene. Diversamente te le mandano anche per ematocrito basso, almeno da noi.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia ha donato mesi fa con altri studenti e le sono arrivate subito le analisi


forse perchè è la prima nell'anno


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, hai ragione, ma tanto* è via Skype.*
> Sto cercando lo "sfondo" migliore per mettermi. Mi sa che non ce ne sono...
> 
> Scope e spazzoloni appoggiati al muro stonano tanto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scope credo che siano poco professionali :carneval:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando va tutto bene. Diversamente te le mandano anche per ematocrito basso, almeno da noi.


quindi i miei esami sono perfetti :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io so che tu sai........


....ma è meglio che questa conoscenza rimanga a livello forumistico


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vengono fatti i controlli di laboratorio, ma non vengono inviate a casa, per cui l'autrice del 3d non può venirne a conoscenza


Senti GAS, non insisto perchè non so come funziona dalle tue parti, anche se penso che se una normativa è NAZIONALE valga da Aosta a Lampedusa, ma a me la letterina con gli esiti degli esami e della donazioni mi arrivano puntualmente ad OGNI donazione a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei *l'unica donna *che ha pensato una cosa simile,strano vero?per il resto preferisco non replicare,altro palle.....!


Anche questo è motivo di riflessione :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

credo che sia proprio così.almeno qui a genova





Homer ha detto:


> Senti GAS, non insisto perchè non so come funziona dalle tue parti, anche se penso che se una normativa è NAZIONALE valga da Aosta a Lampedusa, ma a me la letterina con gli esiti degli esami e della donazioni mi arrivano puntualmente ad OGNI donazione a casa.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo è motivo di riflessione :mrgreen:


No, questo è normale.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai attenzione ad essere ben illuminata , sparati una luce in faccia come la d'urso


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me la raffiguro più giovane e simpatica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti GAS, non insisto perchè non so come funziona dalle tue parti, anche se penso che se una normativa è NAZIONALE valga da Aosta a Lampedusa, ma a me la letterina con gli esiti degli esami e della donazioni mi arrivano puntualmente ad OGNI donazione a casa.


Anche da noi arriva una volta l'anno la lettera. Mio marito è donatore.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Su ragazzi non vi scannate.... intanto qua la vispa teresa non ha più risposto....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ....ma è meglio che questa conoscenza rimanga a livello forumistico



Infatti non mi ha filato di pezza

Mi sa che la causa sei tu


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti GAS, non insisto perchè non so come funziona dalle tue parti, anche se penso che se una normativa è NAZIONALE valga da Aosta a Lampedusa, ma a me la letterina con gli esiti degli esami e della donazioni mi arrivano puntualmente ad OGNI donazione a casa.


a me arrivano 1 volta l'anno
saranno più parsimoniosi sui costi del francobollo?


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a me arrivano 1 volta l'anno
> saranno più parsimoniosi sui costi del francobollo?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In tempi di crisi.......è già tanto che ti fanno "merendare" a sbaffo dopo la donazione :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non mi ha filato di pezza
> 
> Mi sa che la causa sei tu


Esatto,io rispetto gli amici,e le amiche degli amici per me non hanno un culo.Anche se delle donne in generale ho poco rispetto...a quanto sembra....


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

leggendo fidas mi pare che ci siano due serie di esami:
uno ogni volta, l'altro annuale


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> In tempi di crisi.......è già tanto che ti fanno "merendare" a sbaffo dopo la donazione :singleeye:


anche su questo siamo diversi
a noi solo un caffè dalla macchinetta a gettone


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> VERO... io conosco fin troppo bene le co-dipendenze.... Forse sono stata un pò secca... ma cacchio, con tutto il rispetto per le ragazze di vita, che alla fine della fiera non hanno colpe... un uomo che va con loro davvero mi disgusta... ma ti prego... 50 euro... e si sentiva solo?... ma santo dio!.... che squallore... quello non si sentiva solo quello voleva solo svuotarsi....e tra l'altro anche con poca spesa...
> lo so che probabilmente dovrei "adeguarmi" al profilo delle persone in questione ed essere lucida e magari cercare di comprendere... ma uno che si fa una scheda parallela per andare a mignotte proprio non lo accetto! e tantomeno una donna che lo ama lo perdona e ha addirittura paura che lui si sia innamorato?? ma santo dio! ribadisco... che vada a fare gli esami del sangue invece di preoccuparsi di lui....


Quoto. Molto più gratificante e dignitosa la cara vecchia sana e tanto vituperata pippa.


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche su questo siamo diversi
> a noi solo un caffè dalla macchinetta a gettone


azz......proprio pidocchi!!! Io merendo proprio, anzi mi avanzano anche i gettoni. Il menù è: doppio toast con prosciutto e formaggio, brioches confezionata, succo di frutta, bottiglietta d'acqua, caffè e, alle volte pacchetto mini di caramelle gelèè.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

ma chi la vitupera?





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Molto più gratificante e dignitosa la cara vecchia sana e tanto vituperata pippa.


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> azz......proprio pidocchi!!! Io merendo proprio, anzi mi avanzano anche i gettoni. Il menù è: doppio toast con prosciutto e formaggio, brioches confezionata, succo di frutta, bottiglietta d'acqua, caffè e, alle volte pacchetto mini di caramelle gelèè.


dai... che questa mattina sono solo con 1 caffè :smile:


----------



## Homer (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai... che questa mattina sono solo con 1 caffè :smile:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Molto più gratificante e dignitosa la cara vecchia sana e tanto vituperata pippa.


Sfondi una porta aperta,inizio e finisco le mie giornate con una bella pippa lilberatoria


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta,inizio e finisco le mie giornate con una bella pippa lilberatoria


et voilat....!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,io rispetto gli amici,e le amiche degli amici per me non hanno un culo.*Anche se delle donne in generale ho poco rispetto...a quanto sembra*....


Ma direi proprio di no a meno che non si è prevenuti nei tuoi riguardi

Sul rosso: lo sapevo che l'ccchiuluto mi rovinava la piazza:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi proprio di no a meno che non si è prevenuti nei tuoi riguardi
> 
> Sul rosso: lo sapevo che l'ccchiuluto mi rovinava la piazza:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Che ti devo dire?Io per una certa ideologia sinistroide dovrei essere il classico fascista e maschilista...!Si,tu mi ispiri,poi penso a perplesso,e l'ispirazione mi viene attenuata.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una delle cose che mi ha lasciato perplessa è stata che lui abbia fatto una nuova sim appositamente. Voglio dire... SE pure ti fai una sim segreta, appositamente per contattare prostitute, e già questo mi dà l'idea di una pratica non occasionale,  dovresti avere almeno cura che il tabulato non arrivi a casa, per dire.
> Poi la moglie gli sgama la sim e lui sbraga subito?
> E la principale preoccupazione di sua moglie è che lui abbia detto "ti amo" alla signorina durante lo svolgimento della sua professione?
> A proposito, si può prefigurare il mobbing, qualora l'avesse fatto?
> ...


vero Sbri,mi sono cadute le..braccia....la sim segreta ha un fine ben piu'nobile...ti permette di comunicare con l''altra donna''.ti dona complicita'e trasgressione...sto coglione la usa per una troia da viali....mahhhhhh


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi proprio di no a meno che non si è prevenuti nei tuoi riguardi
> 
> Sul rosso: lo sapevo che l'ccchiuluto mi rovinava la piazza:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


quale piazza?  qui ci sono solo vicoli ciechi......


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale piazza?  *qui ci sono solo vicoli ciechi*......


sarà perchè non giocate la champion


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sarà perchè non giocate la champion


:carneval:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta,inizio e finisco le mie giornate con una bella pippa lilberatoria


Minchia, Oscù, siamo ai limiti della sedazione!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sarà perchè non giocate la champion


E' stato bello leggerti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' stato bello leggerti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


vuoi dire che è il mio ultimo intervento nel forum? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' stato bello leggerti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ridi poco Farfy...con il sorteggio che avete beccato...fate poca strada...


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> VERO... io conosco fin troppo bene le co-dipendenze.... Forse sono stata un pò secca... ma cacchio, con tutto il rispetto per le ragazze di vita, che alla fine della fiera non hanno colpe... un uomo che va con loro davvero mi disgusta... ma ti prego... 50 euro... e si sentiva solo?... ma santo dio!.... che squallore... quello non si sentiva solo quello voleva solo svuotarsi....e tra l'altro anche con poca spesa...
> lo so che probabilmente dovrei "adeguarmi" al profilo delle persone in questione ed essere lucida e magari cercare di comprendere... ma uno che si fa una scheda parallela per andare a mignotte proprio non lo accetto! e tantomeno una donna che lo ama lo perdona e ha addirittura paura che lui si sia innamorato?? ma santo dio! ribadisco... che vada a fare gli esami del sangue invece di preoccuparsi di lui....


La mia storia è simile a quella di Teresa. Anche la cosa della sim. Non ho ipotesi sul perché suo marito sia andato in fissa per queste cose... sul mio, dopo 3 anni e due psicoterapie, direi che ho chiarito pienamente.

Il giudizio morale e lo schifo sono comprensibili, ma molti uomini, anche sposati, che si danno al sesso occasionale da annunci erotici, mercenario o meno, hanno seri problemi che andrebbero affrontati nelle sedi opportune.
A chi è interessato all'argomento e vuole capirne di più consiglio un film, Shame: http://www.mymovies.it/film/2011/shame/

A Teresa, invece, consiglio un periodo di allontanamento (fisico ed emotivo) per metabolizzare la cosa e spronare il marito ad andare a fondo del problema. Se non lo fa, ci sono poche speranze che possa uscirne.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi dire che è il mio ultimo intervento nel forum? :mrgreen:


No. Dipende da quando si ricollega Perplesso.
Fino ad allora riuscirai ancora a scrivere:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ridi poco Farfy...con il sorteggio che avete beccato...fate poca strada...



purtroppo quoto


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè no? Per tirare sul prezzo, si fa eccome. Io ad esempio l'ho detto ad un vigile che mi stava facendo la multa, con tanto di lingua a simulare una fellatio: l'udienza sarà a maggio 2014.



che figata!:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Dipende da quando si ricollega Perplesso.
> Fino ad allora riuscirai ancora a scrivere:mrgreen:


mah
Perplesso sta litigando con i suoi vicoli ciechi :mrgreen:
chi è nei vicoli bianconero è ... :festa:


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La mia storia è simile a quella di Teresa. Anche la cosa della sim. Non ho ipotesi sul perché suo marito sia andato in fissa per queste cose... sul mio, dopo 3 anni e due psicoterapie, direi che ho chiarito pienamente.
> 
> Il giudizio morale e lo schifo sono comprensibili, ma molti *uomini, anche sposati, che si danno al sesso occasionale da annunci erotici, mercenario o meno, hanno seri problemi che andrebbero affrontati nelle sedi opportune*.
> A chi è interessato all'argomento e vuole capirne di più consiglio un film, Shame: http://www.mymovies.it/film/2011/shame/
> ...


Quoto il primo neretto e straquoto il secondo


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La mia storia è simile a quella di Teresa. Anche la cosa della sim. Non ho ipotesi sul perché suo marito sia andato in fissa per queste cose... sul mio, dopo 3 anni e due psicoterapie, direi che ho chiarito pienamente.
> 
> Il giudizio morale e lo schifo sono comprensibili, ma molti uomini, anche sposati, che si danno al sesso occasionale da annunci erotici, mercenario o meno, hanno seri problemi che andrebbero affrontati nelle sedi opportune.
> A chi è interessato all'argomento e vuole capirne di più consiglio un film, Shame: http://www.mymovies.it/film/2011/shame/
> ...



Non volevo dare un giudizio morale.... Sono assolutamente dell'idea che anche in questo caso... ci siano delle cause da sviscerare, soprattutto se pensiamo alla dipendenza di base.... 
hai avuto una grande forza e una grande capacità di comprensione... io non so se sarei riuscita ad affrontarlo...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi la vitupera?


L'opinione pubblica? Roberto Saviano? I mass media? La SPECTRE? L'ultimo album di Umberto Tozzi? Che ne so! Mi piaceva la parola e l'ho scritta.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mah
> Perplesso sta litigando con i suoi vicoli ciechi :mrgreen:
> chi è nei vicoli bianconero è ... :festa:




ueueueueueue' attenzione ai  bianconeri!!!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi dire che è il mio ultimo intervento nel forum? :mrgreen:


c'è una seria probabilità


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è una seria probabilità


:sic:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Su ragazzi non vi scannate.... intanto qua la vispa teresa non ha più risposto....


avrà tra l'erbetta
al volo sorpresa
gentil farfalletta?


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrà tra l'erbetta
> al volo sorpresa
> gentil farfalletta?



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

saviano vitupera la zaganella?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> saviano vitupera la zaganella?


non saprei. Ma anche lui scrive qual'è. E con Pirandello siamo in 3.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non volevo dare un giudizio morale.... Sono assolutamente dell'idea che anche in questo caso... ci siano delle cause da sviscerare, soprattutto se pensiamo alla dipendenza di base....
> hai avuto una grande forza e una grande capacità di comprensione... io non so se sarei riuscita ad affrontarlo...


E' più semplice affrontarlo quando capisci il perché. Se ci si ferma al fatto in sé, è una mazzata non indifferente, in effetti.

Il mio ex marito è uscito da questa cosa e io sono davvero orgogliosa di lui. In questo momento è a fare un viaggio, a scalare l'ennesima montagna...e certe schifezze le ha lasciate alle spalle 

I problemi non li hanno solo gli stronzi... ma anche le belle persone. Lui lo è sempre stato, una bella persona, pulita. Ma con tanti, tanti problemi irrisolti, purtroppo.
Mi auguro che il marito di Teresa possa affrontare e rinascere, come ha fatto il mio ex.


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E' più semplice affrontarlo quando capisci il perché. Se ci si ferma al fatto in sé, è una mazzata non indifferente, in effetti.
> 
> Il mio ex marito è uscito da questa cosa e io sono davvero orgogliosa di lui. In questo momento è a fare un viaggio, a scalare l'ennesima montagna...e certe schifezze le ha lasciate alle spalle
> 
> ...




le persone che hanno dipendenze... di solito...hanno una sensibilità e un'intelligenza più sviluppate e sottili degli altri... per questo sono più fragili...


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> le persone che hanno dipendenze... di solito...hanno una sensibilità e un'intelligenza più sviluppate e sottili degli altri... per questo sono più fragili...


Sono d'accordo, soprattutto sulla sensibilità.

In fondo la dipendenza è un modo per anestetizzarsi. Che sia il sesso, il gioco, una droga... l'unica cosa che si cerca è proprio il non-sentire.

E se si è stati accanto a un dipendente, si conosce bene quel tipico ritrarsi dalla relazione affettiva, che alla fine risulta essere troppo impegnativa per chi soffre. La dipendenza garantisce quello spazio ovattato, quell'isolamento affettivo che aiuta ad alleggerirsi, a non pensare, a non sentire.

Per questo mi dispiace leggere giudizi pesanti e superficiali su certe cose... comunque vabbè, scusa il pippone Calipso, ho quotato te, ma non ce l'avevo mica con te


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non saprei. Ma anche lui scrive qual'è. E con Pirandello siamo in 3.


fa piacere


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

ma in realtà credo siate più numerosi


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa piacere


ho fatto ricerche


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in realtà credo siate più numerosi


dici noi scrittori di chiara fama che scriviamo qual'è? Può essere, ma 3 è il numero perfetto e mi accontento.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

pesaaanteee


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

mi sembri chensamurai quando gi confutaisingleeye un congiuntivo sbagliato....tirò in ballo nientedimeno che shakespeare


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende....se Calipso non supera i 170 cm,non è affatto detto che sia scheletrica,pur essendo così leggera


Non voglio sapere se è pure nana.


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Agosto 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> ........*in piu' nel tabulato *noto che dopo il presunto rapporto *lui ha continuato a cercarla lei ma credo non rispondesse perche' non ci sono min di chiamate* , poi ha chiamato altre ma lui dice che ha avuto solo 1 rapporto crederle?


Una nota :
nel tabulato telefonico risultano solo chiamate (anche senza costo) con una durata minima di tempo;
se fai una chiamata e nessuno ti risponde, sul tabulato non compare nulla perche' non c'e' stata alcuna risposta, quindi nessun consumo in secondi anche se a tariffa zero.
Tuttalpiu'....lui le faceva lo squillo e lei lo richiamava, proprio per non far comparire la sua chiamata sul tabulato,
e le chiamate ricevute, sul tabulato non compaiono....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

A tutti quelli che mi hanno incoraggiato:

fatta l'intervista, non so come andrà, ma sono stata STRAFIGA.
Li ho stupiti, sbaragliati, incantati.

Purtroppo ho un grosso punto debole tecnico, ma se non fosse per quello, li avrei conquistati assolutamente.

Comunque vada, sono incredibilmente fiera di me, per una volta.

Mizzica, ho fatto i fuochi d'artificio!!!!

Ora corro a riprendere mia figlia


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Una nota :
> nel tabulato telefonico risultano solo chiamate (anche senza costo) con una durata minima di tempo;
> se fai una chiamata e nessuno ti risponde, sul tabulato non compare nulla perche' non c'e' stata alcuna risposta, quindi nessun consumo in secondi anche se a tariffa zero.
> Tuttalpiu'....lui le faceva lo squillo e lei lo richiamava, proprio per non far comparire la sua chiamata sul tabulato,
> e le chiamate ricevute, sul tabulato non compaiono....



Scattava la segreteria?


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non voglio sapere se è pure nana.


ma tu, quanto sei alto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che mi hanno incoraggiato:
> 
> fatta l'intervista, non so come andrà, ma sono stata STRAFIGA.
> Li ho stupiti, sbaragliati, incantati.
> ...


Non avevo dubbi.
Festeggiate con un bel gelato!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> Festeggiate con un bel gelato!



Via, mi voglio rovinare... l&n per tutti! :mexican:


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che mi hanno incoraggiato:
> 
> fatta l'intervista, non so come andrà, ma sono stata STRAFIGA.
> Li ho stupiti, sbaragliati, incantati.
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Via, mi voglio rovinare... l&n per tutti! :mexican:



Ciao 

bene! molto bello!

dopo mi spieghi cosa è l&n ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene! molto bello!
> 
> ...


Latte & Nesquick, la droga di Nau.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Latte & Nesquick, la droga di Nau.



Ancoraaaaaa.... ne voglio ancora.......


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Latte & Nesquick, la droga di Nau.



Ciao

perfetto ci sto ... 
porto però l'ovomaltina ... preferisco.

grazie

sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che mi hanno incoraggiato:
> 
> fatta l'intervista, non so come andrà, ma sono stata STRAFIGA.
> Li ho stupiti, sbaragliati, incantati.
> ...


sono orgogliosa di te...raccontalo a fra


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Via, mi voglio rovinare... l&n per tutti! :mexican:


passo:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto ci sto ...
> porto però l'ovomaltina ... preferisco.
> ...


oddio... posso chiedere una sangria?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Prendete il drink che preferite ragazze 

Adorerei restare a chiacchierare, ma devo davvero scappare a prendere Fra.

Grazie mille a tutti!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, soprattutto sulla sensibilità.
> 
> In fondo la dipendenza è un modo per anestetizzarsi. Che sia il sesso, il gioco, una droga... l'unica cosa che si cerca è proprio il non-sentire.
> 
> ...


 Quindi l'assioma è: chi va a nigeriane sulla S.S. 106 ionica è sensibile e vittima della propria dipendenza. Chi s'infatua e si tromba la propria collega è una bestia da crocifiggere in sala mensa. Ho capito male?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A tutti quelli che mi hanno incoraggiato:
> 
> fatta l'intervista, non so come andrà, ma sono stata STRAFIGA.
> Li ho stupiti, sbaragliati, incantati.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio... posso chiedere una sangria?



Hola, guapa 

me puedes pedir lo que sea,
todo para ti ... 

una sangria bien fresquita ... para los dos!

besito ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Hola, guapa
> 
> me puedes pedir lo que sea,
> todo para ti ...
> ...


gracias.
quiero tambien chopitos fritos.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi l'assioma è: chi va a nigeriane sulla S.S. 106 ionica è sensibile e vittima della propria dipendenza. Chi s'infatua e si tromba la propria collega è una bestia da crocifiggere in sala mensa. Ho capito male?


Si, hai capito male, e non è la prima volta direi.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gracias.
> quiero tambien chopitos fritos.


Hola

Muy bien! 
Mira, nosotros hacemos fiesta.No pueden faltar ... mejillones, percebes y los pimientos de patrón!

Me gusta esta cosa ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ma tu, quanto sei alto?


Un metro ed ottanta.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un metro ed ottanta.


grazie. ti facevo più alto, per come parli.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> grazie. ti facevo più alto, per come parli.


Perchè ti arriva l'eco?


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè diletta non fa testo,uno di questi giorni finirà pure sui giornali...!




...ma guarda che bravi, si ride alle spalle eh?!!
Questa cosa del giornale me la devi proprio spiegare così fai ammenda!
Orsù...sto in attesa che tu faccia ridere anche me, e so che lo puoi fare


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ti arriva l'eco?


:rotfl: ... ho dovuto controllare, cosa significa eco ... miii che immagine poi. 

... ok ... per come ti esprimi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi l'assioma è: chi va a nigeriane sulla S.S. 106 ionica è sensibile e vittima della propria dipendenza. Chi s'infatua e si tromba la propria collega è una bestia da crocifiggere in sala mensa. Ho capito male?


La perspicacia esiste ancora a questo mondo, dunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl: ... ho dovuto controllare, cosa significa eco ... miii che immagine poi.
> 
> ... ok ... per come ti esprimi.


Guarda: se sei alta uno e sessanta ma sotto i cinquanta di peso, sei ancora sottopeso. Sei sei uno e cinquanta e stai sui quarantacinque chili, forse sei un po' sottopeso ma anche un filino gnappa (bassina). Questo in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: *se sei alta uno e sessanta ma sotto i cinquanta di peso, sei ancora sottopeso*. Sei sei uno e cinquanta e stai sui quarantacinque chili, forse sei un po' sottopeso ma anche un filino gnappa (bassina). Questo in generale.


ma non è vero. io sono 49 x 1,63 e non sono sottopeso.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero. io sono 49 x 1,63 e non sono sottopeso.


Facevo un discorso in linea generale. Poi è chiaro che ciascuno fa storia a sé. E poi sei a un chilo dai cinquanta.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: se sei alta uno e sessanta ma sotto i cinquanta di peso, sei ancora sottopeso. Sei sei uno e cinquanta e stai sui quarantacinque chili, forse sei un po' sottopeso ma anche un filino gnappa (bassina). Questo in generale.



no bello. non funziona così. 
un conto sono le misure. un'altro le proporzioni e certe caratteristiche ecc. 
l'insieme alla fine conta. c'è chi non è alta di misura, ma nell'insieme da un'altra impressione,
come anche il contrario ...


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> no bello. non funziona così.
> un conto sono le misure. un'altro le proporzioni e certe caratteristiche ecc.
> l'insieme alla fine conta. c'è chi non è alta di misura, ma nell'insieme da un'altra impressione,
> come anche il contrario ...



ad es. la ciccia pesa meno dei muscoli


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> no bello. non funziona così.
> un conto sono le misure. un'altro le proporzioni e certe caratteristiche ecc.
> l'insieme alla fine conta. c'è chi non è alta di misura, ma nell'insieme da un'altra impressione,
> come anche il contrario ...


se mi guardi dal basso sembro anche 1,70 in effetti


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ad es. la ciccia pesa meno dei muscoli


vorresti insinuare che io sono tutta di tessuto adiposo?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> no bello. non funziona così.
> un conto sono le misure. un'altro le proporzioni e certe caratteristiche ecc.
> l'insieme alla fine conta. c'è chi non è alta di misura, ma nell'insieme da un'altra impressione,
> come anche il contrario ...


Quanto sei alta?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: se sei alta uno e sessanta ma sotto i cinquanta di peso, sei ancora sottopeso. Sei sei uno e cinquanta e stai sui quarantacinque chili, forse sei un po' sottopeso ma anche un filino gnappa (bassina). Questo in generale.


fidati del gattaz....non ci guadagno niente.Sbri ha tutto quello che deve avere una donna,personalmente la trovo motlo attraente..e mica lo dico spesso,sai.Poi le donne ora sono spesso cosi'..e'di moda quella taglia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> grazie. ti facevo più alto, per come parli.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ad es. la ciccia pesa meno dei muscoli



Ciao free

:rotfl: ... ok ... ora non so, se mi prendi in giro ... 

comunque. no. esempio, dipende se hai la gamba lunga,
come è "Skelettbau" mmhhh ... cioè, se sei larga o stretta nella montatura ossea 
(non si dice così, lo so ... scusa) ecc. sei hai la muscolatura piuttosto tirata o allargata,
come è la caviglia ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fidati del gattaz....non ci guadagno niente.Sbri ha tutto quello che deve avere una donna,personalmente la trovo motlo attraente..e mica lo dico spesso,sai.Poi le donne ora sono spesso cosi'..e'di moda quella taglia.


Madonna. Sì, Micio. Non stavo parlando di Sbriciolata, eh.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanto sei alta?


no no ... cosa centra? 

quando do le mie misure, mi dicono sempre, 
signora, dobbiamo vedere ... poi quando mi vedono.
oh, tutto apposto ... 

le tabelle ... non servono a tanto. è solo una media,
di una popolazione ... piuttosto grassetta e larghina ...

io sto più che apposto! non mi manca niente.
risulto persino più alta di quella che sono ... 
grazie ...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> no no ... cosa centra?
> 
> quando do le mie misure, mi dicono sempre,
> signora, dobbiamo vedere ... poi quando mi vedono.
> ...


Uno e cinquanta?


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vorresti insinuare che io sono tutta di tessuto adiposo?



la tua fama ti precede:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free
> 
> :rotfl: ... ok ... ora non so, se mi prendi in giro ...
> 
> ...


Si dice longilinea o brevilinea :up:

L'eco è il suono che si ripete nel vuoto.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free
> 
> :rotfl: ... ok ... ora non so, se mi prendi in giro ...
> 
> ...



ma no che non ti prendo in giro!
veramente la massa grassa pesa di più, non saprei in che percentuale


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free
> 
> :rotfl: ... ok ... ora non so, se mi prendi in giro ...
> 
> ...


adoroessere skettembau


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno e cinquanta?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dice longilinea o brevilinea :up:





free ha detto:


> ma no che non ti prendo in giro!
> veramente la massa grassa pesa di più, non saprei in che percentuale



Ciao

grazie veramente, a volte, è una sudata capire ... 

qui stanno le risposte, perché risulto più alta di quella che sono. 

infatti, il mio compagno, ma anche quelli prima ... 
superavano tutti il metro e ottanta.
mai sfigurata accanto a loro e mai una battuta sull'altezza. 
sulla "finezza" si ... non sono larga ... 
e supero l'uno e cinquanta ... seno, sarei una fatamorgana ... 
per poter dare quell'impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie veramente, a volte, è una sudata capire ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, lascia perdere le impressioni. Pure io sembro più alto (specie quando parlo), ma sono effettivamente uno e ottanta. Tu se sei? Uno e cinquantacinque? Su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fidati del gattaz....non ci guadagno niente.Sbri ha tutto quello che deve avere una donna,personalmente la trovo motlo attraente..e mica lo dico spesso,sai.Poi le donne ora sono spesso cosi'..e'di moda quella taglia.


il mio micione sempre così galante...:smile:


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, lascia perdere le impressioni. Pure io sembro più alto (specie quando parlo), ma sono effettivamente uno e ottanta. Tu se sei? Uno e cinquantacinque? Su.


:rotfl: ... ho lo stesso effetto, quando esco dal guscio ... 

su dai, niente. l'occhio fa tutto alla fine ... 

se dico che sono uno e cinquantasette (barando un poco) e peso 42 chili,
ti fai un'immagine di una canna da pesca vestita ... no, così non sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl: ... ho lo stesso effetto, quando esco dal guscio ...
> 
> su dai, niente. l'occhio fa tutto alla fine ...
> 
> ...


Ma cosa ti importa dell'immagine che posso o non posso farmi di te? Io già t'immaginavo tipo Memole.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio micione sempre così galante...:smile:



galante e poi?
com'è il micione?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti importa dell'immagine che posso o non posso farmi di te? Io già t'immaginavo tipo Memole.


no, intendevo in generale. mi sono espressa male. 
scusa. inizio a fare sempre più di questi errori (orrori). 

ok ... cosa o chi è Memole ... 

vado a vedere su google ...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> galante e poi?
> com'è il micione?:mrgreen:


Ovviamente un maturo signore vieppiù bello ed affascinante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> galante e poi?
> com'è il micione?:mrgreen:


pantera curiosa... ho visto che me lo stai broccolando...


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente un maturo signore vieppiù bello ed affascinante.



come tutti quanti noi, del resto!
vabbè, facendo le dovute distinzioni di maturità e di genere:singleeye:


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pantera curiosa... ho visto che me lo stai broccolando...



che strana idea ti è venuta:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> come tutti quanti noi, del resto!
> vabbè, facendo le dovute distinzioni di maturità e di genere:singleeye:


Nah, io sono uno scandalo su gambe.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, io sono uno scandalo su gambe.



vabbè ma quante?

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> che strana idea ti è venuta:rotfl:


ehhh... no no, ho visto che in mia assenza era tutto un Lotharuccio qui, Lotharuccio lì... 
Pink panter... dimmi la verità... non è che ti ha mandato La Mail?


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhh... no no, ho visto che in mia assenza era tutto un Lotharuccio qui, Lotharuccio lì...
> Pink panter... dimmi la verità... non è che ti ha mandato La Mail?



NO!

e proprio ieri ho scoperto che un noto utente, dichiaratosi possessore della mail, in realtà millantava!
ma si può?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> e proprio ieri ho scoperto che un noto utente, dichiaratosi possessore della mail, in realtà millantava!
> ma si può?


Il nome.
Non farti scrupoli, ne va dell'onore del supremo Lothar.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> e proprio ieri ho scoperto che un noto utente, dichiaratosi possessore della mail, in realtà millantava!
> ma si può?


cioè?


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scattava la segreteria?


Eh sii....poteva essere....:up:


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il nome.
> Non farti scrupoli, ne va dell'onore del supremo Lothar.


non c'entra Lothar, ero io che credevo che un altro ce l'avesse!



Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?


cioè non era vero, scherzava perchè sono curiosa


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio micione sempre così galante...:smile:


Be' Sbri,vero che lo sono...ma ho solo detto la verita'.tu sei un tipo di donna che mi attira.infatti mia moglie vede che in spiaggia,guardo solo le donne longilinee.. .


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> e proprio ieri ho scoperto che un noto utente, dichiaratosi possessore della mail, in realtà millantava!
> ma si può?


Vedi che mento pur di proteggere i miei amici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Figurati se ti passo la mail di Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per averla devi venire a casa mia...fregarmi il pc di casa e rovistare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Scoprendo gli altarini...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> l'altro giorno per puro caso , scopro  sul sito wind una sim , da luglio . un tabulato , sim . che non sapevo neanhe esistesse, scopro che si e' fatto un piano tariffario ecc. al che .. penso di tutto , prestiti , di tutto .. notte di m.. , lo chiamo perche' e' al lavoro dopo 3 secondi mi confessa ti ho tradita .. mi faccio spiegare tutto
> mi dice che ha trovato un giornale locale ha visto sti annunci e voleva mettersi alla prova da iniziato a chiamarle , ma che 1 volta e' andato ma dopo solo chiamava perche' 50 euro x un non fare quasi nulla erano anche troppi e che non voleva piu' andarci
> il mattino mi dice che non vuole tornare a casa che non mi merita , avevo paura facesse cazzate , le dico andiamo a fare un giro
> mi son fatta raccontare tutto , sono sadica lo so , anche del rapporto , come e' stato , quanto e cosa ha fatto di preciso ..
> ...


Se lo lasci
perdi tutto quello che hai con lui.
Se vale poco
che te frega lo molli
Tanto il mondo è pieno di uomini pronti a rimpiazzarlo no?
Pronti a stare con te come è stato lui per anni no?

Se vale tanto
ed è prezioso per te
non lo molli

ma ti dici...
Ok dei ha fatto una cagata.

In genere "loro" smollano subito quelli problematici, inconcludenti, incasinati ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...

A "loro" non interessa nè il cuore di lui, nè il ciccio.
Ma che sganci il pattuito e che faccia presto no?

Secondo me e ti consiglio vivamente di guardare quel sito...
E' solo Pinocchio nel paese dei balocchi...

Ora si è svegliato con le orecchie da asino.

Fa finta che si sia fermato in una sagra e abbia perso 50 euro con il gioco delle tre scimmiette...o come si chiama non lo so...

Teresa ai fini di un matrimonio un episodio del genere sono cagate...

Diverso è se è na malattia per cui hai un uomo che la cui unica fissa è cercarsele su escortforum e via...
Diverso se anzichè lavorare va a puttane
Diverso se tu non hai i soldi per fare la spesa e scopri che lui dilapida il suo stipendio in troie.

Ma se è stato un episodio isolato ha solo fatto il mona...no?

Io comunque non penserei mai di prendere una sim segreta per telefonare alle donnine degli annunci...

Ricorda loro si attaccano solo a chi spende e spande con loro...
E non vanno tanto per il sottile...perchè il tempo è denaro...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima Nausicaa, se fossi una donna...la sfregerei per il puro gusto do rovinarle la schifosa carriera.
> Da uomo posso dire che se la mia compagna andasse con un uomo a pagamento...il tizio non sarebbe più uomo nel giro di 15 minuti.
> 
> All'amante o alla prostituta...io potrei fare qualsiasi cosa (tranne che l'omicidio) poichè essendo solo bestie da macello non mi fanno pietà alcuna come potrebbe farmi un essere umano.
> ...



Non ho nulla da rispondere a questo tuo post.
E' inqualificabile Daniele, e penso che tu lo sappia.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che mento pur di proteggere i miei amici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Figurati se ti passo la mail di Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Per averla devi venire a casa mia...fregarmi il pc di casa e rovistare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...



ma proteggere da cosa?
hai detto che sono uguale al mio avatar: quindi una panterastra rosa padania incute così timore??:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima Nausicaa, se fossi una donna...la sfregerei per il puro gusto do rovinarle la schifosa carriera.
> Da uomo posso dire che se la mia compagna andasse con un uomo a pagamento...il tizio non sarebbe più uomo nel giro di 15 minuti.
> 
> All'amante o alla prostituta...io potrei fare qualsiasi cosa (tranne che l'omicidio) poichè essendo solo *bestie da macello *non mi fanno pietà alcuna come potrebbe farmi un essere umano.
> ...


*No.*
Mi sa che, pur senza voler dare più peso alle parole che ai fatti, le parole che usi tu sono quelle di una brutta persona, una di quelle brutte persone che rendono brutta la Terra più di quanto facciano le persone che disprezzi. 
Davvero non si può capire come tu possa crederti nella posizione di fantasticare (e mi auguro solo fantasticare) di violenze vergognose anche se solo pensate.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma proteggere da cosa?
> hai detto che sono uguale al mio avatar: quindi una panterastra rosa padania incute così timore??:singleeye:


tu incuti molta simpatia...
e sei na furba di prima categoria

ma io sono molto impaurito
da domande imbarazzanti...

ma come giustamente hai intuito
non ho nessuna mail....

ma mi piaceva tanto farlo credere...

Poi figurati se Lothar mai mi mostrerebbe il suo lato tenero e intortatore
ci divertiamo troppo con il suo lato stile Andrea di gigi e Andrea...

Poi non hai capito che ero in missione per conto di Lothar
adesso posso certificare che non sei maestra o suora piangente ecc...ecc..
Vestita male, gabibba....

Ma donna di estrema classe...classe A...

A basso consumo
perchè non te le tiri per niente...

Ma la celi il dovuto....

se non si sta attenti con te
si fa noi la fine del fagiano....altro che volpi..


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè no? Per tirare sul prezzo, si fa eccome. Io ad esempio l'ho detto ad un vigile che mi stava facendo la multa, con tanto di lingua a simulare una fellatio: l'udienza sarà a maggio 2014.


Ti amo.






poi ti mando i numeri della postepay per i 50 eurI


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima Nausicaa, se fossi una donna...la sfregerei per il puro gusto do rovinarle la schifosa carriera.
> Da uomo posso dire che se la mia compagna andasse con un uomo a pagamento...il tizio non sarebbe più uomo nel giro di 15 minuti.
> 
> All'amante o alla prostituta...io potrei fare qualsiasi cosa (tranne che l'omicidio) poichè essendo solo bestie da macello non mi fanno pietà alcuna come potrebbe farmi un essere umano.
> ...



Daniele sei in ottima forma
a quanto leggo
e all'onesto padre di famiglia
cosa suggerisci di fare?
magari fargli trovare,
quando torna a casa
un pranzo tipo cenone di capodanno?
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2013)

Lo ripeto, l'amante per tre volte della mia simpaticissima era da calpestare come una formica...perchè sfogare la mia rabbia su me stesso ha portato danni a me e a molte altre persone, meglio che sia solo l'amante (che centra sempre più di mia madre e di altri cari amici) a prendere del tutto la mia rabbia! E' giusto? Si è giusto, perchè gli amanti prendono anche questi risichi e penso pure che mettano in conto di essere pestati a sangue.
E' una brutta cosa da dire? Bha, non è meglio di dire una persona di reprimere la rabbia e farsi del male, penso che chi dice questo sia solo un mentecatto di prima categoria che non ha il cervello di capire che c'è un limite a tutto anche al convivere civile se questo può essere un danno estremo per la singola persona. 
Poi alcune person pensano che a parole tutto si può risolvere....ah, poveracci che non hanno mai risolto un piffero con i consigli che danno, se non prenderlo in quel posto alla grande! Mai bisogna farsi mettere sotto dagli altri, mai e poi mai, quando una persona esagera va messa sempre al suo posto e se non riusciamo dobbiamo trovare un modo per evitare di rimetterci. Dal mio caonto era meglio far sputare tutti i denti al quel coglione di amante che fare quello che ho fatto a me stesso e ai rischi che ho messo in atto per gli altri inconsapevoli persone attorno al mio dramma, era davvero un danno minore ed era un danno più giusto.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Daniele

è risaputo, che il tradimento è un atto di viltà. 
un fallimento personale. 
un comportamento da ombra, che prende quello che gli conviene. 

non ti fa ridere ... se ci pensi? 
non ti fa ribaltare la situazione?
in quanto si rivelano ... come degli esseri insoddisfatti e incapaci?

no ... non ci riesci. perché tu porti più colpe di loro ... 
non ti perdoni, di essere stato tu a scegliere quella persona. 
ad essere stato ciego, un credulone, a non aver imparato nulla dalle esperienze precedenti. 
e continui a sguazzare la rabbia ... nella tua ignoranza umana ... 
ad incolpare gli altri ... per i tuoi fallimenti ... cresci, credo che sia ora. 

sarai pure un ingeniere ... ma del resto, ben poco hai capito. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto, l'amante per tre volte della mia simpaticissima era da calpestare come una formica...perchè sfogare la mia rabbia su me stesso ha portato danni a me e a molte altre persone, meglio che sia solo l'amante (che centra sempre più di mia madre e di altri cari amici) a prendere del tutto la mia rabbia! E' giusto? Si è giusto, perchè gli amanti prendono anche questi risichi e penso pure che mettano in conto di essere pestati a sangue.
> E' una brutta cosa da dire? Bha, non è meglio di dire una persona di reprimere la rabbia e farsi del male, penso che chi dice questo sia solo un mentecatto di prima categoria che non ha il cervello di capire che c'è un limite a tutto anche al convivere civile se questo può essere un danno estremo per la singola persona.
> Poi alcune person pensano che a parole tutto si può risolvere....ah, poveracci che non hanno mai risolto un piffero con i consigli che danno, se non prenderlo in quel posto alla grande! Mai bisogna farsi mettere sotto dagli altri, mai e poi mai, quando una persona esagera va messa sempre al suo posto e se non riusciamo dobbiamo trovare un modo per evitare di rimetterci. Dal mio caonto era meglio far sputare tutti i denti al quel coglione di amante che fare quello che ho fatto a me stesso e ai rischi che ho messo in atto per gli altri inconsapevoli persone attorno al mio dramma, era davvero un danno minore ed era un danno più giusto.


Daniele vaffanculo.


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> 
> è risaputo, che il tradimento è un atto di viltà.
> un fallimento personale.
> ...



Applauso in verde!


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto, l'amante per tre volte della mia simpaticissima era da calpestare come una formica...perchè sfogare la mia rabbia su me stesso ha portato danni a me e a molte altre persone, meglio che sia solo l'amante (che centra sempre più di mia madre e di altri cari amici) a prendere del tutto la mia rabbia! E' giusto? Si è giusto, perchè gli amanti prendono anche questi risichi e penso pure che mettano in conto di essere pestati a sangue.
> E' una brutta cosa da dire? Bha, non è meglio di dire una persona di reprimere la rabbia e farsi del male, penso che chi dice questo sia solo un mentecatto di prima categoria che non ha il cervello di capire che c'è un limite a tutto anche al convivere civile se questo può essere un danno estremo per la singola persona.
> Poi alcune person pensano che a parole tutto si può risolvere....ah, *poveracci che non hanno mai risolto un piffero con i consigli che danno, se non prenderlo in quel posto alla grande! *Mai bisogna farsi mettere sotto dagli altri, mai e poi mai, quando una persona esagera va messa sempre al suo posto e se non riusciamo dobbiamo trovare un modo per evitare di rimetterci. Dal mio caonto era meglio far sputare tutti i denti al quel coglione di amante che fare quello che ho fatto a me stesso e ai rischi che ho messo in atto per gli altri inconsapevoli persone attorno al mio dramma, era davvero un danno minore ed era un danno più giusto.






tu invece da quello che leggo, hai risolto 

certo come no guarda ancora quanto sei avvelenato...

Daniele che peso che sei...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Daniele hai proprio superato te stesso... senza parole.
il rosso è il mio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele hai proprio superato te stesso... senza parole.
> il rosso è il mio


Io non sono riuscita. Riesco a dare una reputazione a settimana. Pensa a come funziona bene quel sistema se un post del genere riceve 1 rosso.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono riuscita. Riesco a dare una reputazione a settimana. Pensa a come funziona bene quel sistema se un post del genere riceve 1 rosso.


a me dispiace che daniele stia così e dica certe cose orrende, il sistema può fottersi:cosa vuol dire funzionare?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me dispiace che daniele stia così e dica certe cose orrende, il sistema può fottersi:cosa vuol dire funzionare?


Lo scopo non sarebbe quello di evidenziare agli utenti quanto i loro post siano considerati sgradevoli, fino al punto di nasconderli alla vista? Lo scopo non può essere raggiunto se non è possibile dare il proprio parere con rossi e verdi. Io lo uso pochissimo e mi son resa conto che, avendo usato già ben un verde, non avevo altre possibilità.
Quindi il sistema non funziona.
Che dica cose orrende è cosa evidente di per sé.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo scopo non sarebbe quello di evidenziare agli utenti quanto i loro post siano considerati sgradevoli, fino al punto di nasconderli alla vista? Lo scopo non può essere raggiunto se non è possibile dare il proprio parere con rossi e verdi. Io lo uso pochissimo e mi son resa conto che, avendo usato già ben un verde, non avevo altre possibilità.
> Quindi il sistema non funziona.
> Che dica cose orrende è cosa evidente di per sé.


Ho ricevuto un rosso per il post precedente (penso da Daniele) vi pare che ci sia un senso? A me no.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo scopo non sarebbe quello di evidenziare agli utenti quanto i loro post siano considerati sgradevoli, fino al punto di nasconderli alla vista? Lo scopo non può essere raggiunto se non è possibile dare il proprio parere con rossi e verdi. Io lo uso pochissimo e mi son resa conto che, avendo usato già ben un verde, non avevo altre possibilità.
> Quindi il sistema non funziona.
> Che dica cose orrende è cosa evidente di per sé.


ma chi se ne frega di evidenziare?
ognuno trarrà le sue considerazioni da persona adulta e responsabile.cosa risolviamo a dare un punto rosso a daniele che sta malissimo?
siamo ridicoli


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele hai proprio superato te stesso... senza parole.
> il rosso è il mio



e con il mio sono due


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto un rosso per il post precedente (*penso da Daniele)* vi pare che ci sia un senso? A me no.


madonna


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non ti fa ridere ... se ci pensi?
> non ti fa ribaltare la situazione?
> in quanto si rivelano ... come degli esseri *insoddisfatti e incapaci*?


Beh... Oddio... Non sono proprio termini da associare ai traditori.
Vedessi che soddisfazione... urla belluine, in genere. E poi la capacità di sedurre una persona ti pare poco?


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto un rosso per il post precedente (penso da Daniele) vi pare che ci sia un senso? A me no.


Non te l'ho dato io, forse perchè non ho tempo da perdere con queste puttanate da teenager da due soldi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di evidenziare?
> ognuno trarrà le sue considerazioni da persona adulta e responsabile.cosa risolviamo a dare un punto rosso a daniele che sta malissimo?
> siamo ridicoli


Era un'osservazione sul sistema di regolazione prendendo a esempio un post orrendo. Se non funziona in questo caso è evidente che funziona male.
I rossi che prendo non li capisco e spesso nemmeno i verdi :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non te l'ho dato io, forse perchè non ho tempo da perdere con queste puttanate da teenager da due soldi.


Mi auguravo che fossi stato tu. Mi sembrava che fossi l'unico che potesse farlo con qualche ragione. 
Le puttanate sono quelle che scrivi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Beh... Oddio... Non sono proprio termini da associare ai traditori.
> Vedessi che soddisfazione... urla belluine, in genere. E poi la capacità di sedurre una persona ti pare poco?


Dipende da chi seduci.
Ho dei vicini di casa che non avrei difficoltà a sedurre.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un'osservazione sul sistema di regolazione prendendo a esempio un post orrendo. Se non funziona in questo caso è evidente che funziona male.
> I rossi che prendo non li capisco e spesso nemmeno i verdi :mrgreen:


che trovi il sistema risibile non è un mistero, ma in questi casi mi fa sclerare che si sottolinei la soddisfazione dei verdi e dei rossi a beneficio di una situazione che è seria.
pigiamo pure indaco ma daniele starà male comunque ; potranno sparire i post che a noi danno fastidio , ma non cambierà nulla.
certo non è cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo anni di scritti di conforto, che spronavano, affettuosi, incazzati....
daniele si è laureato , ha trovato lavoro e la speranza che stesse meglio sembrava tangibile.niente 
spero sempre che sia questo forum a farlo un po' delirare e che si sfoghi qui per un meccanismo che lo riporta sempre a quella storia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che trovi il sistema risibile non è un mistero, ma in questi casi mi fa sclerare che si sottolinei la soddisfazione dei verdi e dei rossi a beneficio di una situazione che è seria.
> pigiamo pure indaco ma daniele starà male comunque ; potranno sparire i post che a noi danno fastidio , ma non cambierà nulla.
> certo non è cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo anni di scritti di conforto, che spronavano, affettuosi, incazzati....
> daniele si è laureato , ha trovato lavoro e la speranza che stesse meglio sembrava tangibile.niente
> spero sempre che sia questo forum a farlo un po' delirare e che si sfoghi qui per un meccanismo che lo riporta sempre a quella storia.


Era un discorso oltre Daniele che sì starà certamente poco bene ma scrive anche cose orrende e lo deve sapere.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> 
> è risaputo, che il tradimento è un atto di viltà.
> un fallimento personale.
> ...


Insoddisfatti e incapaci?..ma dove vivi mia cara??...ho appena ricevuto il buongiorno da ''new entry'',e la cosa mi ha molto lusingato...anche perche'e'tipa tosta, che non regala niente, e non sai la fatica che ho fatto.E siamo ai primi passi..... 
insomma sono stato bravo-
Altro insoddisfatto e incapace.................


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da chi seduci.
> Ho dei vicini di casa che non avrei difficoltà a sedurre.


Beh certo. Rientra nel concetto di amore per se stessi.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2013)

Posso solo dire che dopo il tradimento, è giusto il tradito che non ha colpa, il traditore e l'amante se la spartiscno al 70-30 e sono entrambi colpevoli. Non è giusto che il danno sia solo del tradito.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insoddisfatti e incapaci?..ma dove vivi mia cara??...ho appena ricevuto il buongiorno da ''new entry'',e la cosa mi ha molto lusingato...anche perche'e'tipa tosta, che non regala niente, e non s*ai la fatica che ho fatto*.E siamo ai primi passi.....
> insomma sono stato bravo-
> Altro insoddisfatto e incapace.................


cosa hai fatto?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un discorso oltre Daniele che sì starà certamente poco bene ma scrive anche cose orrende e lo deve sapere.


Dai non esageriamo. Orrende no. Il suo è un approccio da theoconservative. Non lo condivido, ma lo rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso solo dire che dopo il tradimento, è giusto il tradito che non ha colpa, il traditore e l'amante se la spartiscno al 70-30 e sono entrambi colpevoli. Non è giusto che il danno sia solo del tradito.


sai quanto sono variabili queste percentuali?
ci sono innumerevoli tipi di tradimenti...magari anche quelli dove la percentuale di colpa  di chi è tradito è molto alta, più dell'amante al quale tu attribuisci il 30.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Premesso che io sono per il dialogo, sempre e comunque e che, secondo me, la violenza (fisica e verbale) genera solo violenza e porta all'autodistruzione, ci stiamo dimenticando della povera traditateresa...

Cara traditateresa, io credo che tu debba parlare chiaro con tuo marito e capire veramente chi hai davanti. Poi, quando si sarà scoperto per quello che è, prenderai la tua decisione, farai le tue scelte e le farai senza guardarti indietro. Ricordati che se la tua autostima è in cima alla lista, ne guadagnano anche le persone che ti sono accanto (figli inclusi).
In bocca al lupo! 


p.s. OT: che è 'sta storia del semaforo? Me la spiegate? Grazie!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono per il dialogo, sempre e comunque e che, secondo me, la violenza (fisica e verbale) genera solo violenza e porta all'autodistruzione, ci stiamo dimenticando della povera traditateresa...
> 
> Cara traditateresa, io credo che tu debba parlare chiaro con tuo marito e capire veramente chi hai davanti. Poi, quando si sarà scoperto per quello che è, prenderai la tua decisione, farai le tue scelte e le farai senza guardarti indietro. Ricordati che se la tua autostima è in cima alla lista, ne guadagnano anche le persone che ti sono accanto (figli inclusi).
> In bocca al lupo!
> ...



Sotto ad ogni post c'è un asterisco se lo  clicchi puoi approvare (verde) o disapprovare (rosso) un post


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa hai fatto?


come e'cresciuto il lop...bellissimo!!

Quello che gli altri uomini,non sanno fare.Trasmettere fiducia e serenita'.E ti garantisco,non e'affatto semplice,tra sconosciuti.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insoddisfatti e incapaci?..ma dove vivi mia cara??...ho appena ricevuto il buongiorno da *''new entry''*,e la cosa mi ha molto lusingato...anche perche'e'tipa tosta, che non regala niente, e non sai la fatica che ho fatto.E siamo ai primi passi.....
> insomma sono stato bravo-
> Altro insoddisfatto e incapace.................





lothar57 ha detto:


> come e'cresciuto il lop...bellissimo!!
> 
> Quello che gli altri uomini,non sanno fare.*Trasmettere fiducia e serenita'*.E ti garantisco,non e'affatto semplice,tra sconosciuti.



scusa è più forte di me...


:yoga:







Lotharino dammi un rossino per questo postino:thankyou:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Io mi riferivo al post che riporto sotto e che ho trovato solo perché citato da me. Non mi riferivo alle solite filippiche contro i traditori. 
Evidentemente il sistema funziona e il post è stato eliminato.



> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Originariamente Scritto da *Daniele* 				 Carissima Nausicaa, se fossi una donna...la sfregerei per il puro gusto do rovinarle la schifosa carriera.
 Da uomo posso dire che se la mia compagna andasse con un uomo a pagamento...il tizio non sarebbe più uomo nel giro di 15 minuti.

 All'amante o alla prostituta...io potrei fare qualsiasi cosa (tranne che l'omicidio) poichè essendo solo *bestie da macello *non mi fanno pietà alcuna come potrebbe farmi un essere umano.
 Nausicaa, tu forse hai pietà per una formica?

 Tornassi indietro nel tempo all'amante farei sputare tutti i denti...solo per sfogare quella rabbia che alla fine ho sfogato contro di me e scusami una cosa...i *valgo più di qualsiasi amante su questa terra *di merda.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che trovi il sistema risibile non è un mistero, ma in questi casi mi fa sclerare che si sottolinei la soddisfazione dei verdi e dei rossi a beneficio di una situazione che è seria.
> pigiamo pure indaco ma daniele starà male comunque ; potranno sparire i post che a noi danno fastidio , ma non cambierà nulla.
> certo non è cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo anni di scritti di conforto, che spronavano, affettuosi, incazzati....
> daniele si è laureato , ha trovato lavoro e la speranza che stesse meglio sembrava tangibile.niente
> spero sempre che sia questo forum a farlo un po' delirare e che si sfoghi qui per un meccanismo che lo riporta sempre a quella storia.



Min tu hai ragione, ma Daniele vuole stare male, l'hai scritto tu, ha fatto tantissimi passi in avanti ma con la testa è rimasto fermo li, e ad un certo punto se non ti scrolli di dosso certe cose secondo me perdi anche il diritto di lamentarti e/o di insultare e/o incazzarti!!!

basta!!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa è più forte di me...
> 
> 
> :yoga:
> ...


perche'dovrei Violetta??mai dato rosso,ma solo qualche verde...
ti ridi...ma non e'facile,farsi capire da una donna...che dava per scontato,io fossi un maniaco sessuale,come tutti i poveretti di quel sito.Alla terza email...mi aveva congedato, infatti.Ma ora forse...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'dovrei Violetta??mai dato rosso,ma solo qualche verde...
> ti ridi...ma non e'facile,farsi capire da una donna...che dava per scontato,io fossi un maniaco sessuale,come tutti i poveretti di quel sito.Alla terza email...mi aveva congedato, infatti.*Ma ora forse*...


Ora forse te la trombi? Perchè non sei un maniaco?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'dovrei Violetta??mai dato rosso,ma solo qualche verde...
> ti ridi...ma non e'facile,farsi capire da una donna...*che dava per scontato,io fossi un maniaco sessuale*,come tutti i poveretti di quel sito.Alla terza email...mi aveva congedato, infatti.Ma ora forse...


Uno non fa a tempo a provarci con tutte le tipe di un forum che subito viene infamato.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'dovrei Violetta??mai dato rosso,ma solo qualche verde...
> ti ridi...ma non e'facile,farsi capire da una donna...che dava per scontato,io fossi un maniaco sessuale,come tutti i poveretti di quel sito.Alla terza email...mi aveva congedato, infatti.Ma ora forse...




allora lotharino posso chiederti un favore?

passi che ogni nuova conquista venga riportata qui, ma potresti parlare delle donne in altri modi e non solo come trofei da esibire?
anche perchè come ho detto a Massimo potresti ricevere da una una donna molto di più di quello che hai se solo fossi più gentile...
il fatto che Lei desse per scontato che sei un maniaco sessuale è significativo, non trovi?
non ti piace più quell' "ora forse"???


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche perchè come ho detto a Massimo potresti ricevere da una una donna molto di più di quello che hai se solo fossi più gentile...


Sintetizzando, Lothar: se i pesci non abboccano con l'amo, prova con "ti stimo profondamente".


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sintetizzando, Lothar: se i pesci non abboccano con l'amo, prova con "ti stimo profondamente".



mi stai prendendo in giro? :blank:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi stai prendendo in giro? :blank:


No, era un modo per quotarti. La frase era volutamente sarcastica, ma concordo con quello che dici e condivido un certo fastidio per determinati toni. Certo non posso fare il pasdaran femminista lancia in resta, perchè è un ruolo che spetta alle donne.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al post che riporto sotto e che ho trovato solo perché citato da me. Non mi riferivo alle solite filippiche contro i traditori.
> *Evidentemente il sistema funziona e il post è stato eliminato.*
> 
> 
> ...


ma secondo te il problema è che venga letto o che sia stato scritto?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, era un modo per quotarti. La frase era volutamente sarcastica, ma concordo con quello che dici e condivido un certo fastidio per determinati toni. Certo non posso fare il pasdaran femminista lancia in resta, perchè è un ruolo che spetta alle donne.



:bacio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, era un modo per quotarti. La frase era volutamente sarcastica, ma concordo con quello che dici e condivido un certo fastidio per determinati toni. Certo non posso fare il pasdaran femminista lancia in resta, perchè è un ruolo che spetta alle donne.


E niente niente sarebbe opportuno risparmiarsi di assumerlo, qualche volta


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sintetizzando, Lothar: se i pesci non abboccano con l'amo, prova con "*ti stimo profondamente"*.


ugo:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi stai prendendo in giro? :blank:


io oggi non ce la posso fare.... :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te il problema è che venga letto o che sia stato scritto?


Il sistema in vigore mi sembra insignificante.
Visto che c'è, e che lo scopo dovrebbe essere quello di eliminare i post che vengono considerati da eliminare a maggioranza, il fatto che sia stato eliminato dimostra che funziona e che raggiunge lo scopo.
Personalmente penso che sia ridicolo inalberarsi, come qua succede, per una frase mentre viene chiesto di essere rispettosi e comprensivi per i fatti, quindi i post più o meno violenti possono, per me, restare. Ma non è questa l'opinione dei più.
Un modo per comunicare quel che si pensa è dato dalla possibilità di replica e per me basterebbe.
Si sono intrecciati tre discorsi diversi.


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Min tu hai ragione, ma Daniele vuole stare male, l'hai scritto tu, ha fatto tantissimi passi in avanti ma con la testa è rimasto fermo li, e ad un certo punto se non ti scrolli di dosso certe cose secondo me perdi anche il diritto di lamentarti e/o di insultare e/o incazzarti!!!
> 
> basta!!!


Violetta credo che tu abbia
perfettamente colto la situazione, 
ma se la testa rimane sempre lì
e non lo si ammette, 1,2, 3 ecco la rabbia
se la testa è sempre lì,
ma ne prendi atto, 
impari a gestire le tue emozioni


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Violetta credo che tu abbia
> perfettamente colto la situazione,
> ma se la testa rimane sempre lì
> e non lo si ammette, 1,2, 3 ecco la rabbia
> ...



lui proprio non ci riesce ed io sono anche dispiaciuta, però ogni 3x2... aribasta!


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insoddisfatti e incapaci?..ma dove vivi mia cara??...ho appena ricevuto il buongiorno da ''new entry'',e la cosa mi ha molto lusingato...anche perche'e'tipa tosta, che non regala niente, e non sai la fatica che ho fatto.E siamo ai primi passi.....
> insomma sono stato bravo-
> Altro insoddisfatto e incapace.................



Ciao Lothar

non ha nessuna importanza, dove vivo e cosa io faccia ... 
non influenza il fatto, che stai proprio tu stesso rimarcando,
che quello che fai, ti porta gratificazione ... 

questa gratificazione a cosa risponde?
ad un tuo cercare ... per colmare qualcosa che ti manca. 
e la tua ricerca la fai di nascosto, ingannando e mentendo ... 

mi confermi ogni volta, che rispondi ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar
> 
> non ha nessuna importanza, dove vivo e cosa io faccia ...
> non influenza il fatto, che stai proprio tu stesso rimarcando,
> ...



:bacio:


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacio:



Ciao cara,

un po' monella sono stata ... I know ... pazienza. 

sienne


----------



## Costante (30 Settembre 2013)

Personalmente, non mi piacciono i siti "spia". Io preferisco installare un'applicazione "salvaguardia" e "monitoraggio". Questo tipo di applicazione (vedi come rintracciare un cellulare) individua il telefono e invia la posizione GPS con discrezione.


----------



## nate (4 Ottobre 2013)

traditateresa ha detto:


> io ho pensato quello perche' lui dopo il rapporto la ha chiamata anche 5  volte al giorno ma lei non risp infatti nel tabulato risultavano chiamate da 1 o 2 secondi . durata di una segreteria , il n piu' frequente era quello , gli altri compaiono nel tabulato raramente . io credo lei non rispondesse xche'' lavorava .
> ma non essendo prostituta . vado a ipotesi
> si mi ha parlato che gli ha chiesto delle prestazioni comuni e lei gli ha detto no
> che lui gli ha detto sei bella a ti amo es non gli e lo ha detto , ovvio son tutte cose che gli ho chiesto io , non son arrivate di sua spontanea volonta'


 Probabilmente ti gha tradito perchè non sai scrivere


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti *gha* tradito perchè non sai scrivere


la cattiveria non ha limiti....  e da questa risposta abbiamo visto dove può arrivare.
invece di capire , il senso di una donna, ti soffermi sulla sua espressione.

come dire stai affogando...ma chi ti s'incula se non lo dici in maniera corretta?


----------

